# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Raubkopie bereits 250.000 Mal heruntergeladen



## Gast1669461003 (24. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Raubkopie bereits 250.000 Mal heruntergeladen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Raubkopie bereits 250.000 Mal heruntergeladen


----------



## Batze (24. März 2016)

Da wird wohl irgendwo ein Maulwurf sitzen der die Kopie weitergegeben hat.


----------



## Enisra (24. März 2016)

Das schlimme ist das dann noch bekannte Seiten und deren Twitteraccount das auch noch weiterverbreiten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Da wird wohl irgendwo ein Maulwurf sitzen der die Kopie weitergegeben hat.


Ich vermute eher *Klon*krieger.


----------



## Batze (24. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher *Klon*krieger.



Stimmt, Finn hat ja die Seiten gewechselt, also ist der Schuldige gefunden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2016)

Große Sauerei ist es sowieso, wegen Raubkopierern und Schwarzsehern können schneller einige Film- oder Serien-Projekte kaputt gehen als viele glauben wollen. Interessant war eine kürzliche Meldung dass genau letzteres bei den Produzenten der Hannibal-Serie der Grund für den Stopp nach Staffel 3 war. Da wollten zu viele "Fans" 1a-TV-Unterhaltung für lau haben und sahen es wohl nicht ein die Kabelkanalgebühren zu zahlen. Mistsäue! 

Gut, Disney hat schon ordentlich mit SW7 verdient, verkraften können sie es und die BRs/DVDs werden eh wieder die Verkaufschartsspitze erobern. Hab ja selbst lange vorbestellt. 

Trotzdem kann ich es in der heutigen Zeit von physischen Medien und VoD-Diensten nicht verstehen wie man sich heute noch qualitativ minderwertige Rips antun kann.


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann ich es in der heutigen Zeit von physischen Medien und VoD-Diensten nicht verstehen wie man sich heute noch qualitativ minderwertige Rips antun kann.


_"eine Raubkopie der HD-Version" _oder im Original: _"the Blu-Ray versions of Star Wars: The Force Awakens has leaked online"_ - von der technischen Qualität her bekommt man da also exakt dasselbe wie beim Anschauen der BR.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> _"eine Raubkopie der HD-Version" _oder im Original: _"the Blu-Ray versions of Star Wars: The Force Awakens has leaked online"_ - von der technischen Qualität her bekommt man da also exakt dasselbe wie beim Anschauen der BR.


Ja, aber mit der BR-Version gehen auch, anders als bei einem einfachen DivX-Rip, auch locker 30-40 GB an Download-Daten drauf. Und wenn man sich nicht gerade ein Fileshare-Abo besorgt hat kann man sich ewig mit 100MB-Päckchen quälen. 
Leute mit nicht so ner schnellen Leitung haben nehmen da automatisch die komprimierte SD-Version, schon allein der Schnelligkeit wegen.


----------



## Frullo (24. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Interessant war eine kürzliche Meldung dass genau letzteres bei den Produzenten der Hannibal-Serie der Grund für den Stopp nach Staffel 3 war.



Hast Du mir Deine Quelle? Bei: Hannibal: Keine Staffel 4 bei NBC | Serienjunkies.de konnte ich nichts von "Schluss wegen Raubkopierern" lesen - vielmehr wird da von schlechten Quoten gesprochen.


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ja, aber mit der BR-Version gehen auch, anders als bei einem einfachen DivX-Rip, auch locker 30-40 GB an Download-Daten drauf. Und wenn man sich nicht gerade ein Fileshare-Abo besorgt hat kann man sich ewig mit 100MB-Päckchen quälen.
> Leute mit nicht so ner schnellen Leitung haben nehmen da automatisch die komprimierte SD-Version, schon allein der Schnelligkeit wegen.


Wieso "mit 100MB Päckchen quälen"? Bei Torrents werden doch mit einem Klick mehrere Dateien runtergeladen. Und wen interessiert denn die Geschwindigkeit? Also ob der DL heute oder morgen erst fertig ist?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hast Du mir Deine Quelle? Bei: Hannibal: Keine Staffel 4 bei NBC | Serienjunkies.de konnte ich nichts von "Schluss wegen Raubkopierern" lesen - vielmehr wird da von schlechten Quoten gesprochen.


http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18502157.html


----------



## TheSinner (24. März 2016)

Die Diskussion über Raubkopien + Streams hier zeigt, mit Verlaub, weshalb das Ganze nach wie vor so blüht. Ich befasse mich mit solchen Dingen einfach aus Kuriositätenneugierde und es gibt inzwischen soviele Portale auch für hochwertige Streams dass "100 mb Päckchen" einfach keinerlei Sinn ergäben.

Zum Einen beträgt das Limit der meisten freien One-Click-Hoster 1 GB, zum Anderen gibt es Downloadmanager wie den jdownloader 2 die solche Prozesse automatisieren. Torrents zu nutzen ist eine hochgradig dämliche Idee im Vergleich zu One-Click Hostern, da die Gefahr für den User bei Letzteren nahezu null ist.
Das am Rande zum heutigen Stand des Streamings, es ist längst Ersatz für langwierige Downloads und selbst wenn jemand diese machen will, ist auch das längst nicht so aufwändig wie manche meinen mögen.

Mit diesem Beitrag will ich nicht sagen dass ich so ein Verhalten unterstützen würde, es dient einzig dazu aufzuzeigen wo eines der Hauptprobleme beim Bekämpfen von Raubkopien etc. liegt: am mangelnden Kenntnisstand vieler Menschen die, wenn sie wollten und sich informierten, sicher so einige Portale entdecken und ins Strudeln bringen könnten, ich bin einfach kein Freund mangelnder Aufklärung und sehe dem Räuber-und-Gendarme Spiel amüsiert zu. 

Das kurioseste daran bleibt allerdings die immer noch ungeklärte Rechtslage zu Streaming per se: das ist nach wie vor weder illegal noch zweifelsfrei legal.


----------



## Frullo (24. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das gibt Diskussionen: "Hannibal"-Produzentin enthüllt einen Grund für die Serien-Absetzung - Serien News - FILMSTARTS.de



Danke! Nur eines ist schon seltsam: Da behauptet Frau De Laurentiis Hannibal sei in den Top 5 der am meisten illegal gedownloadeten Sendungen von 2013. Filmstarts.de eigene Rangliste sieht aber anders aus: Illegale Downloads: Die meistheruntergeladenen Serien 2013 - Serien News - FILMSTARTS.de - Da kommt Hannibal nichteinmal in die Top Ten - und wenn ich mir diese Top Ten ansehe, dann wurde (meines Wissens, da ich weder Suits noch Homeland auch nur im geringsten (Newsbezogen) verfolge) keine dieser Serien vor dessen natürlichem Ende (z.B. How I met your mother) abgesetzt.

Was ich damit sagen will: Viel zu viele Produzenten von Entertainment schieben bei einem Misserfolg die Schuld teilweise oder ganz auf die Raubkopierer - durchaus möglich, dass dies bei einigen sogar stimmt. Ich bin aber davon überzeugt, dass bei den meisten andere Gründe überwiegen. Hannibal z.B krankte bereits an der Tatsache, dass die Produzenten nicht die Rechte an den gesamten literarischen Werken besassen (zumindest meines Wissens hatten sie diese nur für "Roter Drache", aber beispielsweise nicht für "Das Schweigen der Lämmer). Das könnte beispielsweise mit ein Grund sein, warum nach einem erfolgreichen Start die Quoten in der 3. Staffel runterfielen. 

TLDR:

Das "Problem" mit Raubkopien wird viel zu oft über alle Massen hochgeschaukelt.


----------



## golani79 (24. März 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Das "Problem" mit Raubkopien wird viel zu oft über alle Massen hochgeschaukelt.



Die einen schaukelns hoch, und von anderen wirds heruntergespielt - denke, die tatsächlichen Auswirkungen von illegalen Kopieen, werden wohl irgendwo in der Mitte zu finden sein.


----------



## Frullo (24. März 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die einen schaukelns hoch, und von anderen wirds heruntergespielt - denke, die tatsächlichen Auswirkungen von illegalen Kopieen, werden wohl irgendwo in der Mitte zu finden sein.



Jain:

Auf der einen Seite wird argumentiert, welchen "immensen" Schaden Raubkopien anrichten.
Auf der anderen Seite hingegen wird das nicht gekontert, sondern es wird versucht zu rechtfertigen, warum Raubkopieren "nicht so schlimm" sei - da wird weitaus weniger auf den finanziellen als auf den moralischen Aspekt eingegangen. Anders gesagt, die "beiden Seiten" sprechen nicht wirklich vom gleichen.


----------



## golani79 (24. März 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Jain:
> 
> Auf der einen Seite wird argumentiert, welchen "immensen" Schaden Raubkopien anrichten.
> Auf der anderen Seite hingegen wird das nicht gekontert, [...]



Eigentlich schon - und zwar dann, wenns immer wieder heißt, "Ach, der Schaden wäre nie und nimmer so hoch, weils viele erst gar nicht kaufen würden."
Rechtfertigungen sind ein weiteres Thema, das wohl generell mit dieser Thematik verwoben ist und somit auch einhergeht.


----------



## Frullo (24. März 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon - und zwar dann, wenns immer wieder heißt, "Ach, der Schaden wäre nie und nimmer so hoch, weils viele erst gar nicht kaufen würden."
> Rechtfertigungen sind ein weiteres Thema, das wohl generell mit dieser Thematik verwoben ist und somit auch einhergeht.



Ich weiss nicht... ich habe mittlerweile den Eindruck gewonnen, dass die wenigsten den finanziellen und den moralischen Aspekt getrennt betrachten, sondern die beiden Themen immer wieder zu einem einzigen Brei an Argumenten vermischen. In einem anderen Thread stellte jemand die Frage, ob wohl nicht jeder Produzent darauf bedacht sei, die Anzahl an Raubkopien nach Möglichkeit zu reduzieren - ich wollte eigentlich sogar noch darauf eingehen, hab's dann aber verpasst: Denn meines Erachtens ist das nicht wirklich im Interesse des Produzenten: Was diesen (tatsächlich) interessiert, sind die Einnahmen. Wenn dieser also die Wahl zwischen Raubkopien reduzieren oder Einnahmen steigern hätte, würde dieser mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit letzteres Wählen. 

Du oder andere werden nun argumentieren, dass ja genau das mit dem Verhindern von Raubkopien geschehen würde - aber dies ist genauso an den Haaren herbei gezogen wie die Behauptung, dass kein Raubkopierer es gekauft hätte, wenn er es nicht hätte kopieren können. Ja, bestimmt gäbe es Leute, die es sich kaufen würden, wenn es nicht anders zu haben wäre. Aber genauso stimmt, dass eine Raubkopie auch immer einen direkten (Kumpel sieht das Game) oder indirekten (hohe Anzahl an Raubkopien = Qualitätsware) Werbeeffekt hat. 

Hier im Forum geht es jedoch meistens um den moralischen Aspekt: Man ist darüber entrüstet, dass jemand das Game für das man gutes Geld hingelegt hat für lau spielt. Ob der Produzent tatsächlich seine Kosten wieder eingespielt hat, interessiert dann meistens nur am Rande. Dabei ist es in Wirklichkeit nur eine Frage der Betrachtungsweise. Bei dem Thread den ich vorhin angesprochen habe, ging es um ein Game welches für 10 Euro zu haben ist - dieses wurde jedoch 1,5 Mio. mal raubkopiert. Die meisten Raubkopien wurden in Brasilien gezogen, die wenigsten in Deutschland (wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe). Obschon der Produzent einen kleinen Indie-Hit gelandet hat (und daher wohl die Kosten wieder einspielen konnte), war die Empörung wie zu erwarten gross: Wie kann man sich bloss erdreisten, ein 10 Euro-Spiel raubzukopieren? Das 10 Euro in Brasilien einen anderen Wert als bei uns darstellen, wird dabei nicht bedacht (wobei ich keinen Schimmer habe, ob in Brasilien derselbe Preis angesetzt wird). 

Was ich sagen will: Wenn ein Produzent seine Kosten deckt (und vielleicht sogar noch einen Gewinn macht), kann dann wirklich noch von "Schaden" gesprochen werden?


----------



## LOX-TT (24. März 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Stimmt, Finn hat ja die Seiten gewechselt, also ist der Schuldige gefunden.



*Traitor 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


----------



## golani79 (24. März 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will: Wenn ein Produzent seine  Kosten deckt (und vielleicht sogar noch einen Gewinn macht), kann dann  wirklich noch von "Schaden" gesprochen werden?


Klar, hat er keinen "Schaden" erlitten, wenn er mit +-0 aussteigt - aber ich will doch hoffen, dass man Gewinn macht, wenn man ein Spiel produziert. 

Du gehst ja auch nicht arbeiten, damit du mit +-0 dastehst oder?

Irgendwie finde ich, gibts bei digitalen Gütern keine richtige Wertschätzung gegenüber dem Produkt bzw. den Leuten, die sich den Arsch arbeiten für ein Spiel, nen Film, etc. ...

Ich will da aber auch gar nicht großartig darüber diskutieren, obs gut oder schlecht, gerechtfertigt oder nicht, etc. etc. ist, weil am Ende muss es eh jeder selbst wissen.
Finde nur, das Thema ist einfach generell schwer, weil man bis auf grobe  Zahlen, wie oft Titel X heruntergeladen wurde, nicht wirklich viel  belegen kann.


----------



## Alisis1990 (25. März 2016)

Vorweg einmal ich bin kein Freund davon mir die Werke anderer unrechtmäßig anzueignen und möchte, dass gerade bei Produktionen die mir so verdammt viel Spaß mache, jeder sein verdientes Geld bekommt!

Aber als ich gelesen habe das der Film geleakt wurde konnte ich meine Finger kaum noch still halten. 
Ich hab so Bock den endlich zu Hause im Heimkino mit ein paar Freunden zu gucken.

Also runterladen und später dann kaufen? Ist auf jedenfall eine Option für ungeduldige wie mich. 

Auch wen die allermeisten ihn wahrscheinlich nie kaufen werden da sie ihn ja auf der Festplatte haben :/


----------



## Worrel (25. März 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will: Wenn ein Produzent seine Kosten deckt (und vielleicht sogar noch einen Gewinn macht), kann dann wirklich noch von "Schaden" gesprochen werden?


Viel Spaß dabei, zu versuchen, dieses Konzept mal beim normalen  Einkaufen im Laden zu erklären und so den Preis drücken zu wollen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will: Wenn ein Produzent seine Kosten deckt (und vielleicht sogar noch einen Gewinn macht), kann dann wirklich noch von "Schaden" gesprochen werden?


Natürlich kann man das. Geringerer Gewinn schmälert die Chance dass das erwirtschaftete Plus wieder in neue Projekte gesteckt wird. Ein unvorhersehbarer Flop kann schnell das Aus bedeuten, waren die Einnahmen des letzten Hits aber so hoch kann das durch den nicht sonderlich erträglichen Neu-Titel entstandene Finanzloch wieder ausgeglichen werden.

Anderes Beispiel:
Wenn Disney noch mehr Schaden durch hohe Raubkopie-Zahlen hinnehmen müsste würden die zukünftig weniger Risikobereitschaft für neue Marken zeigen. Verlust-Filme wie "John Carter" oder "Lone Ranger" müssen ja irgendwie aufgefangen werden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. März 2016)

Ich fand John Carter eigentlich ziemlich unterhaltsam^^ Lone Ranger hingegen nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand John Carter eigentlich ziemlich unterhaltsam^^ Lone Ranger hingegen nicht.


Bei mir war's umgekehrt. ^^


----------



## WasEnLos (25. März 2016)

Ich sehe das genau wie Frullo. Mag sein, dass es per Gesetz verboten ist und dass die Studios jede Raupkopie = minus Betrag X werten, aber ein "Schaden" im Sinne einer existenziellen Bedrohung finde ich übertrieben! Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass ich behaupte die Studios planen das Bereits seit der Erfindung der Raupkopie ein. Gerade was solche Blockbuster wie Star Wars angeht, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das in den Kosten drinsteckt. Was ich nicht glaube ist, dass dadurch die Kinokarte teuerer wird, klingt etwas Paradox, ich weiß.
Gerade was Star Wars angeht, wird sich wohl die Hälfte der Leute, die sich eine Kopie ziehen nachher die Blueray kaufen. Dann kommt noch ne Extended, ne Sammlerbox etc.
Es hat ja auch etwas mit der Geschwindigkeit der Szene zu tun. Wenn man die Kopie VOR dem Orginal haben kann, für umme,... Totschlagargument ^^. Das soll hier nicht nach "Gutheißung" klingen, aber der Markt sollte sich mal den Menschen anpassen die ihn am Leben halten. Und wenn Serien abgesetzt oder Filme boykottiert werden, liegt das meist daran, dass die einfach Kagge sind und es nicht anders verdienen! 
Viele werden sich den Film gezogen haben, nen netten Abend mit Freunden verbringen und im April kauft sich eh jeder echte Star Wars Fan die BR. Disney wird keinen Schaden davon tragen, ist ja eher kostenlose Werbung.
Mag sein, das "kleinere Filmprojekte" darunter leiden können, aber wenn ein Film WIRKLICH gut ist, dann wird der auch entsprechend gewürdigt und gekauft und die nennen wir dann irgendwann "Klassiker".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2016)

WasEnLos schrieb:


> Gerade was Star Wars angeht, wird sich wohl die Hälfte der Leute, die sich eine Kopie ziehen nachher die Blueray kaufen.


Darf man fragen wie man zu so einer... sonderbaren Vermutung / "Logik" kommt? Womit willst du das belegen? Warum sollte der "Besitzer" einer Raubkopie noch Anreiz haben sich die legale BR zu holen? Eher wird die "Kopieren ist billiger"-Mentalität weiter ausgelebt - und ein anderer Blockbuster als neues Opfer ausgesucht.


----------



## Frullo (25. März 2016)

@Golani79, Worrel und Sauerlandboy79

Ich bin weiss Gott kein Kommunist und bin durchwegs der Meinung, dass Leistung immer honoriert werden sollte. Aber Geld zur Verfügung zu stellen und tatsächlich an einer Produktion mitzuwirken ist für mich nicht dasselbe. Meines Erachtens sollte jemand immer für die eigene Leistung, niemals für den eigenen Besitz bezahlt werden. Mir ist schon klar, dass dies utopisch ist und die Welt nicht so funktioniert. Für ein erstrebenswertes Ideal halte ich dies trotzdem.

Nun ist es auch bei den meisten Entertainment-Produkten so, dass diejenigen die das eigentliche Produkt erarbeitet haben, dies im Angestelltenverhältnis taten. Es ist - ausser bei grossen Namen - eher selten der Fall, dass der 2. Regieassistent, der Asset-Programmierer und die Buchhalterin des Labels am Bruttogewinn beteiligt werden. Oft genug begeben sich Künstler in ausbeuterische Verträge was ihre eigene Musik anbelangt, oder werden wie David Prowse bei "Jedi" am Nettogewinn beteiligt - kriegen aber keinen einzigen Cent, weil der Film netto Verlust (!) gemacht hat. Wenn Künstler am Hungertuch nagen trotz abgelieferter Arbeit, hat das wohl eher weniger mit Raubkopien zu tun.

Nein, Gurken muss und will ich nicht mitfinanzieren - zumindest nicht, ohne selbst zu entscheiden, welche potentiellen Gurken ich finanziere. Von daher finde ich Crowdfunding eines der grossartigsten Konzepte, die dieses Jahrhundert hervorgebracht hat. Ohne Crowdfunding wäre ein Projekt wie Star Citizen nie möglich gewesen - welches nach wie vor eine Gurke werden könnte. Aber das war dann meine Entscheidung, nicht irgendein Sesselwärmer bei Disney, der meinte er müsse 50 % meines Star Wars 7 Kinotickets in einen neuen Marvel-Superhelden-Film stecken. Und wenn sich dann nach Abschluss eines Projektes wie Star Citizen jemand das Spiel für Lau besorgen würde, dann würde ich mich schlicht und einfach als (einen kleinen Mit-) Mäzen sehen und mir die Empörung darüber sparen.


----------



## WasEnLos (25. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wie man zu so einer... sonderbaren Vermutung / "Logik" kommt? Womit willst du das belegen? Warum sollte der "Besitzer" einer Raubkopie noch Anreiz haben sich die legale BR zu holen? Eher wird die "Kopieren ist billiger"-Mentalität weiter ausgelebt - und ein anderer Blockbuster als neues Opfer ausgesucht.



Belegen kann ich das nicht, zugegeben, aber ich glaube, dass es genug Leute gibt, die "Raupkopien" als Trailer benutzen, um sich ein Produkt anzusehen. Ich liebe bspw. Videotheken über alles, weil ich da "stöbern" kann, mir das Flair gefällt, ich mir noch was zum knabbern mitnehme kann und ich auch mal wieder etwas mehr Bewegung habe . Das mag jetzt nicht jedem zusagen und dann macht man sowas eben online und kostenlos, ohne Bewegung. Die, die es tun, weil sie Filme als etwas flüchtiges betrachten, die würden den Film eh nicht kaufen, höchstens mal ins Kino gehen, aber dann auch mit Freunden etc. als Unternehmung. Wer den Film wirklich schätzt, der kauft ihn auch. Die Filme die mir gefallen haben, die kaufe ich, weil ich die gerne physisch besitze, so wie Spiele auch, mit Hülle und Datenträger. Von "Steamkram" halte ich wenig, da mit "nur Daten" nicht reichen, ist so ein "Romantikding" . Und davon gibt´s noch genug, denke ich, glaube ich, hoffe ich.
Und mir wäre jetzt auch kein belegbarer Fall bekannt, wo nachgewiesen worden ist, dass ein Film oder eine Serie eingestellt wurden bzw. ein Studio pleite gegangen ist bzw. Leute entlassen wurden, weil ein Film raubkopiert wurde. Wenn da jemand was hat (keine Behauptungen von irgendwelchen Produzenten / Regiesseuren etc. sondern Fakten), bitte mitteilen.


----------



## nuuub (27. März 2016)

Dieses Gerede nervt schon seit mindestens 15 Jahren.

Auf VHS wurde kopiert was das zeug hält, kannte keinen der keine zwei Videorekorder zu hause stehen hatte. Die gute alte Audiokassette, genau das gleiche Spiel.

Damals gab es noch ein Gesetz der es einem erlaubte. Das Recht auf Privatkopie. §52 UrhG wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe.

Die Firmen fingen zu erst damit an gegen dieses Gesetz zu verstoßen. Sie führten den Kopierschutz ein, und machten es damit dem Verbraucher unmöglich eine Privatkopie zu machen, was ihm ja das Gesetz erlaubte.

Btw. Kopierschutz hat sich etabliert, die Privatkopie wurde vergessen.

Die Pauschalabgabe ist aber geblieben. Der eine oder der andere wird sich jetzt fragen, was ist den eine "Pauschalabgabe"?

Ganz einfach, für jede leere VHS, Audiokassette, CD, DVD, Blu-Ray, Brenner, Scanner, Drucker usw. zahlte, bzw. zahlt man eine "Kopier-Strafe".

Wenn sich zb. jemand einen externen DVD Brenner kauft, der zahlt gleich mal 7 Euro "Strafe" für das Kopieren mit. Egal ob er kopiert oder nicht.

Das Geld wird dann verteilt. Soviel ich weiß haben auch "Download" Statistiken einen Einfluss darauf wer wie viel bekommt.

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass die wenigsten die sich Sachen herunter laden, diese auch kaufen würden, machen die Firmen ganz sicher nicht solche Verluste wie sie uns immer vorrechnen. 

Wenn es wahr wäre, gäbe es wohl keine Musiker mehr, und auch keine Schauspieler, die zig-Millionengagen bekommen. Kenne wohl keinen der auf seinem Handy, MP3 Player oder einer externen HDD keine Musik oder Filme hat.

Wo liegt da ein unterschied, ob sich jemand einen Film der im Fernseher läuft, oder die Musik die im Radio läuft aufnimmt, oder es sich aus dem Internet zieht?

Bei Games ist es etwas anderes finde ich. Da gibt es keinen Fernseher und kein Radio.

Wenn man ein Spiel spielen will, sollte man es auch bezahlen.

Aber auch da verstehe ich die "Kopierer". Wenn ich etwas Kaufe, will ich auch die Möglichkeit haben es weiter zu verkaufen. Das geht bei den Games nicht so einfach.

Wir werden von den Konzernen ständig verarscht. Unsere Verbraucher rechte werden immer weiter eingeschränkt. Wenn TTIP kommt wird es noch schlimmer. 

Von daher, scheiß was drauf.


----------



## Wynn (27. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand John Carter eigentlich ziemlich unterhaltsam^^ Lone Ranger hingegen nicht.





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei mir war's umgekehrt. ^^



Lone Ranger wusste nicht was er sein wollte ? Ernster Film mit Nachricht zum mitdenken oder Komödie und dann die Erzählmethode war auch anstrengend.
John Carter war dagegen ein Action Scifi Film mit Romanze der wusste was er sein will 

Zum Thema nichtlizensierte Kopie man zahlt schweine Geld für eine DVD / Bluray hat auf dem Cover noch einen Fsk Sticker und diverse andere Werbung, das Bluray Menü sieht aus als wär es von einen russsichen Straßenhändler und oft wurde sich nichtmal mühe bei der qualitätskontrolle gegeben (falsche höhen und tiefen, pixxel fehler, bluray hängt im pause modus fest, schlampige untertitel) und dann dutzende werbungen und hinweise die man nicht überspringen kann.

kein wunder das viele dann lieber runterladen statt kaufen


----------



## sparplug (28. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wie man zu so einer... sonderbaren Vermutung / "Logik" kommt? Womit willst du das belegen? Warum sollte der "Besitzer" einer Raubkopie noch Anreiz haben sich die legale BR zu holen? Eher wird die "Kopieren ist billiger"-Mentalität weiter ausgelebt - und ein anderer Blockbuster als neues Opfer ausgesucht.



Moin moin,

ich oute mich hier auch mal als böser Raubkopierer. Ich kann für meine folgenden Sätze sicherlich nicht für alle sprechen, aber dies sind meine (wenn auch Sie nicht gut zu heißen sind) Gründe: Geld!

Ja Geld ist der einzige Grund. Denn wie so viele möchte ich auch gerne viele gute Sachen besitzen. Ich selber arbeite für einen ehemals großen Kabelanbieter der von einem dämlichen Mobilfunkanbieter aufgekauft wurde (Sorry war aber eine Fehlentscheidung... auch hier war Geldgier im Spiel  ). Ich und meine Kollegen sind am Telefon an und für sich gerne für die (evtl auch euch) Kunden da. Da aber sowohl die Führungsriege die Sklaverei nicht offiziel wieder einführen kann und der Kunde keine extra "Servicegebühren" zahlen will leben wir alle mit einem Gehalt was ein wenig über dem Mindestlohn ist (leider nicht nur in unserer Firma, dies gilt für fast alle Call Center Agenten) Somit kann man sich davon wenig leisten. Es ist ok für mich, denn meine Kollegen sind meine zweite Familie, aber auch wir (bzw ich) hätten gerne etwas "Luxus" (Spiele, Filme, mal eine neue Waschmaschine... ich saß 7 verdammte Monate ohne da...waschen in der Badewanne ist kacke ).

Deshalb lade ich mir (wie gesagt ich will es nicht gut heißen) Filme, Serien und Spiele runter. Die Sachen die mir gefallen bleiben auf der Platte und kommen ins Filmregal (legal gekauft bei Media Markt, Amazon, rebuy oder Real). Ich will damit sagen: Ich kaufe mir auf alle Fälle alles was mir gut gefällt und kann mittlerweile auf eine Sammlung von sicherlich über 250 Filmen, 50 Serien Staffelboxen (hätte gerne mehr... die sind aber zu teuer -.-) und einer menge Spiele (oh gott wieder eine Klammer... -> ja einige würden sagen: dann verkauf doch das was du schon gesehen hast: nein denn ich besitze diese Sammlung gerne (Comic und Bücher kommen auch dazu)). Dafür das ich mir das leiste kann ich vielleicht einmal im Jahr feiern gehen bzw verzichte dafür ganz bewusst auf andere Dinge (ein Auto wäre auch toll^^).

Nochmal kurz zu sammen gefasst: Ich möchte mir gerne anschauen wofür ich meine paar Kröten ausgebe. 

Und ja: müsste ich nicht jedes mal am Anfang des Monats genau planen wofür was drauf geht und ich nicht so aufs Geld achten müsste würde ich mir alles sofort legal kaufen. Es tut mir leid und es soll nichts beschönigen, aber auch ich möchte mich als vollwertig fühlen. Ich arbeite mit meinen 10 bis 30 Überstunden (Pro Monat, immer), die ich zusätzlich zu meiner 8 Stundenschicht mache, genauso viel wie die Meisten, bekomme aber in meinen Augen (und in denen meiner Kollegen) keinen wirklich fairen Lohn .


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2016)

sparplug schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich oute mich hier auch mal als böser Raubkopierer. Ich kann für meine folgenden Sätze sicherlich nicht für alle sprechen, aber dies sind meine (wenn auch Sie nicht gut zu heißen sind) Gründe: Geld!



das ist kein Grund sondern ne *Ausrede*, wenn ich kein Geld habe oder dafür Ausgeben will, dann warte ich bis der im Fernsehen läuft oder leih mir dem vom Freund aus.
Mit der Selben begründung kann man sich auch nen Porsche klauen, weil kein Geld
Außerdem schön wenn bedenkt dass du hier über deine schlechte Bezahlung jammerst,. gleichzeitig aber dem Beleuchter, dem Gaffer, dem Key Grip etc. die Wurst vom Brot nimmst


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2016)

sparplug schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich oute mich hier auch mal als böser Raubkopierer. Ich kann für meine folgenden Sätze sicherlich nicht für alle sprechen, aber dies sind meine (wenn auch Sie nicht gut zu heißen sind) Gründe: Geld!
> 
> ...



So eine Mentalität kotzt mich einfach nur an. Leute die glauben, das Recht auf eine Raubkopie zu haben und das als "Trailer" deklarieren. Oder mit "hab nicht die Kohle" begründen. Genauso könnte man damit begründen, wenn man anderen einen Ferrari klaut (blöder Vergleich aber trotzdem irgendwo zutreffend).

Und ich bezweifle, daß diese "Trailertester" sich den Film original kaufen. Weil dies Sorte Menschen immer den krummen Weg gehen und sich dann den nächsten Film rippen und so gut wie nie die Waren bezahlen.

Möchte mal erleben wie Du reagieren würdest, wenn Dein Chef käme und würde zu Dir sagen: "Sorry ich muß Sie entlassen, weil einige illegal unbezahlt Kabel-TV sehen, weil sie der Meinung sind, nicht genügend Kohle zu haben, der Meinung sind Kabel-TV ist das Geld nicht wert oder kostenlos sehen weil sie glauben Anrecht auf einen Testzeitraum zu haben". Wäre 1:1 das gleiche.


----------



## McDrake (28. März 2016)

Das ist halt auch die heutige 'Hype/Leistungsgesellschaft':
Wer was nicht in den ersten Tagen gesehen hat, gilt als Aussenseiter.
Der Markt zwingt einem dieses Verhalten gradezu auf, was clever ist.

Man kann sich davon aber schon befreien und spart damit sehr viel Geld. Ein Film oder ein Game ist nach drei Jahren sehr günstig zu haben und wenn man erst mal in dieser "Verzögerungszeit" drin ist, kann man sich mehr KAUFEN als man Zeit hat sich alles anzuschauen.

Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. 
Klar ging ich Starwars im Kino schauen. Ein paar Sachen kann man sich da schon erlauben.
Habe dann wiederum gestern Gravity im Tv gesehen, den ich mir schon x-mal auf BR kaufen wollte. Mir aber ins Bewusstsein rief, was ich jetzt schon an ungesehenen Filmen und Spielen zu Hause in der Bibliothek habe.

Dass man neben gamen und Filme schauen noch was anderes machen könnte, was sehr wenig Geld verbraucht, muss man evtl einigen Individuen auch mal klar machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2016)

sparplug schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich oute mich hier auch mal als böser Raubkopierer. Ich kann für meine folgenden Sätze sicherlich nicht für alle sprechen, aber dies sind meine (wenn auch Sie nicht gut zu heißen sind) Gründe: Geld!
> 
> ...



Ohne jetzt auf jede Zeile deiner "Erklärung" einzugehen - ich denke das macht aufgrund deines nicht vorhandenen Unrechtsgefühls eh keinen Sinn, dir ist ja das "Gefühl der eigenen Vollwertigkeit" viel wichtiger [emoji57] -, möchte ich dazu nur eines sagen, und ich denke die Aussage sollte unmissverständlich wie nur möglich sein:
Wenn ich mir kein Auto leisten kann raube ich ja auch keine Bank aus. Man kann nicht alles haben, oder wenn sollte man seine Wünsche etwas kleiner bzw. überschaubarer halten.

Ich würde mir gewiss auch einiges mehr erlauben wollen, doch irgendwo ist auch ein finanzielles Limit, und ich hab schon sehr früh gelernt mich genügsamer zu geben und mir zumindest die mir persönlich wichtigsten Dinge zu gönnen. Das sollte jeder vernunftbegabte Mensch eigentlich schaffen, wenn nicht gerade die Gier überwiegt.


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2016)

sparplug schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zu sammen gefasst: Ich möchte mir gerne anschauen wofür ich meine paar Kröten ausgebe.


Bei der heutigen Verbreitung von Trailern, YouTube Bewertungen, Kommentaren anderer Kunden bei Steam, Amazon & Co, ganzen Musikalben, die man bei YT probehören kann, Let's Plays und sonstiges gestreamtes ingame Material und nicht zuletzt Rückgabe Aktionen wie bei Steam, wo man jedes Spiel bis zu 2 Stunden spielen und dann gegen den Kaufpreis wieder zurückgeben kann ...
... das Problem ist genau *wo*?

Von diversen Sales, Auf's Haus Aktionen oder Sachen wie Amazon Prime (inkl. Video + Musik Flatrate) für ~50 Euro im Jahr mal ganz abgesehen.



> Und ja: müsste ich nicht jedes mal am Anfang des Monats genau planen wofür was drauf geht und ich nicht so aufs Geld achten müsste würde ich mir alles sofort legal kaufen. Es tut mir leid und es soll nichts beschönigen, aber auch ich möchte mich als vollwertig fühlen.


Aha, man beachte das "sofort". Nein, man muß nicht *alles* haben und nein, man muß nichts *sofort* haben.  Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, wie schnell Spiele/Filme/Musik heutzutage billiger werden. Einfach mal ein halbes Jahr nach dem Erscheinen warten und schon zahlt man oftmals nur noch einen Bruchteil.

TL;DR:  Your argument is invalid.


----------



## nuuub (28. März 2016)

Da haben wir ja Glück dass es hier so viele anständige und ehrliche Menschen gibt ^^

Meine lieben...

Zu erst mal, ihr vergleicht hier Äpfel mit Birnen. 

Das eine, "Kopieren" ist nicht gleich zu setzen mit "Stehlen". Zumindest nicht in den vergleichen die von euch in den Raum geworfen werden.

Wenn ich einen Porsche klaue, dann hat der eigentliche Eigentümer sein Fahrzeug nicht mehr. Er kann nicht mehr darauf zugreifen.

Keine Ahnung wie ihr immer darauf kommt diese zwei Dinge zu verwechseln.

Was das zweite angeht, wie schon oben erwähnt, die meisten die sich etwas "ziehen", machen es aus einem einfachem Grund, weil sie kein Geld haben um es sich zu kaufen. 
Somit entgeht den Konzernen nicht einmal der Gewinn. Auch wenn sie es sich nicht kopieren könnten, kaufen würden sie es sich trotzdem nicht.

Des weiteren, das kopieren war mal legal. Wie schon oben erwähnt. Das recht auf die Privatkopie.

Komischerweise ist Hollywood nicht pleite gegangen ^^

Die Pauschalabgabe ist aber geblieben. Sogar für ein Handy muss jeder eine Pauschalabgabe bezahlen, ob er kopiertes "zeug" drauf hat oder nicht.

Was mich angeht, habe meine verlieben was Spiele angeht, im Steam gerade mal 40 Spiele in der Bibliothek. Spiele wie die TES reihe, Fallout, ArmA, früher die ME Trillogie, TotalWar habe ich alles als Original, vorbestellt und meistens als CE. Brauche keine Spiele "ziehen", dafür hätte ich gar keine Zeit. Habe nicht mal zeit die Spiele zu spielen die ich habe.

Was Filme und Serien angeht, da sehe ich es anders. Wie gesagt, wo liegt hier der unterschied ob ich mir den Film oder die Serie mit einem Recorder zu hause aufnehme, oder mir die Folge, den Film ziehe?

Früher hat man auch alles auf VHS aufgenommen.

Und jetzt zum letztem Punkt, Freunde werde ich mir hier eh keine machen...

MichaelG, Enisra, Worrel, ihr wollt also sagen dass ihr keine kopierte Musikdateien auf der externen HDD habt? Keinen einzigen Film? Keine einzige Serie die ihr mal von einem Kumpel bekommen habt? Eure ganze Musik auf dem Handy ist gekauft, oder zumindest Legal?

Nun ja... Wenn ihr das wirklich behaupten solltet, dann würde ich es euch nicht glauben. Punkt.

Also kommt mal runter jungs, und bleibt locker.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2016)

Ich habe 0 gecracktes. Ob Du das glaubst oder nicht. Punkt.


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2016)

*facepalm*
Faselt was von "keine Äpfel und Birnen Vergleiche"
macht selbst welche

Komm Kurzer, mach hier nicht auf Antigutmensch und Rechtfertige den Mist auch noch


----------



## nuuub (28. März 2016)

> Ob Du das glaubst oder nicht. Punkt



Nein. Ich glaube es dir nicht. Punkt.



> macht selbst welche



Wo?

Ob ich es rechtfertige? mag sein. Es gibt weitaus wichtigeres.

Über User die sich Musik, Filme oder Serien ziehen rege ich mich nicht auf. 

Über TTIP rege ich mich auf. Über Uli Hoeneß und Beckenbauer. Über den Sigmar Gabriel und über das Merkel. Über die Konzerne die unsere rechte wo es nur geht beschneiden.

Wir werden verarscht links und rechts, und anstatt dass wir mal zusammenhalten, streiten wir uns wegen Lappalien die uns wohl eher nicht betreffen.
Oder ist einer von euch ein Musiker der hungern muss weil seine Musik illegal gezogen wird?

Stattdessen kommen hier welche mit der Moralkeule...

Sparplug hat angedeutet dass er nicht mal ein Auto hat. Weißt du, MichaelG, was es bedeutet sich kein Auto leisten zu können? Ach ja... Fast vergessen... Du fährst ja einen Porsche... 

Wie heißt es so schön, "Urteile nie über einen anderen, bevor Du nicht einen Mond lang in seinen Mokassins gegangen bist".

Von daher, nochmal, kommt mal runter jungs, und bleibt locker.


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2016)

Nein
es ist totel nicht schlimm wenn Leute nicht für ihre Arbeit entlohnt werden


----------



## nuuub (28. März 2016)

@Ensira

Habe ich es etwa behauptet?

*Die illegalen Download-Hits im Überblick 2015:

*1 „Game of Thrones“: 14.400.000 Downloads  
2 „The Walking Dead“: 6.900.000 Downloads  
3 „The Big Bang Theory“: 4.400.000 Downloads

Ich glaube nicht dass die Schauspieler aus diesen drei Serien, für ihre Arbeit kein Geld bekommen. ^^

Kräftige Gehaltserhöhung: "Game Of Thrones"-Stars kassieren Rekordsummen für mögliche weitere Staffel der Fantasy-Serie - Serien News - FILMSTARTS.de

Also wie jetzt? 

Die Schauspieler aus der Serie mit den meisten Illegalen Downloads, bekommen die höchste Gehaltserhöhung. Ein Skandal! Wie ist es möglich!

Ich dachte immer die Illegalen "sauger" seien schuld daran, dass die armen Schauspieler hungern müssen. Würde zumindest die top Figuren erklären... ^^

Ps.: Wie du siehst ziehe ich es langsam ins lächerliche. Aus einem einfachem Grund. Ich kann das Thema schon seit Jahren nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ps.: Wie du siehst ziehe ich es langsam ins lächerliche. Aus einem einfachem Grund. Ich kann das Thema schon seit Jahren nicht ernst nehmen.



stimmt
du machst dich immer Lächerlich, damit hast du vollkommen recht


----------



## nuuub (28. März 2016)

damit muss ich leben, 24 Stunden am Tag und das 7 Tage die Woche. 

Ist nicht einfach, das kann ich dir sagen... ^^


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Das eine, "Kopieren" ist nicht gleich zu setzen mit "Stehlen". Zumindest nicht in den vergleichen die von euch in den Raum geworfen werden.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Porsche klaue, dann hat der eigentliche Eigentümer sein Fahrzeug nicht mehr. Er kann nicht mehr darauf zugreifen.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie ihr immer darauf kommt diese zwei Dinge zu verwechseln.


Wer verwechselt denn hier was genau?
Natürlich ist eine Raubkopie nicht = ein entgangener Kauf und natürlich wird nichts in dem Sinne weg genommen, daß es dann nicht mehr da ist. 
Macht das das Raubkopieren _(auch wenn das Wort linguistisch gesehen falsch ist) _irgendwie besser?

Und ja, durch Raubkopieren entgeht dem Firmen Geld. Es entsteht eindeutig ein Schaden. Daß dieser nicht bezifferbar ist, weil niemand genau sagen kann wie viele der Raubkopierer sich ohne verfügbare Raubkopie das Spiel gekauft hätten, ist bezüglich der Frage, *ob* ein Schaden entsteht, völlig irrelevant. Auch, wie viele sich das eh nur runter geladen haben, um ihren "hab ich" DVD Stapel um eins zu erhöhen, ohne das jemals zu installieren, anzuhören oder anzusehen.



> Was das zweite angeht, wie schon oben erwähnt, die meisten die sich etwas "ziehen", machen es aus einem einfachem Grund, weil sie kein Geld haben um es sich zu kaufen.
> Somit entgeht den Konzernen nicht einmal der Gewinn. Auch wenn sie es sich nicht kopieren könnten, kaufen würden sie es sich trotzdem nicht.


Aha.
*Alle *Raubkopierer machen das einzig und alleine aus dem Grund, weil sie zuwenig Geld haben? dh: Wenn einer von denen im Lotto gewinnen würde, würde er sofort alle seine Spiele, CDs und Filme kaufen? 



> Des weiteren, das kopieren war mal legal. Wie schon oben erwähnt. Das recht auf die Privatkopie.


Es ist immer noch legal, sich von Medien und Download Inhalten, *die man gekauft hat*, eine Sicherkeitskopie anzufertigen.

Ein Recht auf eine "Privatkopie", deren Inhalt man nicht erworben hat, gab es noch nie.



> Komischerweise ist Hollywood nicht pleite gegangen ^^


Ist "Hollywood" eine Firma, die pleite gehen _kann_?
Nein, aber diverse Filmstudios sind Firmen. Und da sind bestimmt einige dabei gewesen, bei denen der mangelnde Absatz dazu geführt hat, daß das jeweilige Studio pleite ging.



> Was Filme und Serien angeht, da sehe ich es anders. Wie gesagt, wo liegt hier der unterschied ob ich mir den Film oder die Serie mit einem Recorder zu hause aufnehme, oder mir die Folge, den Film ziehe?


Der Unterschied liegt darin, daß der jeweilige Film dann im Free TV lief und das Hauptgeschäft mit BR/DVD Verkäufen schon längst gelaufen ist (Kult Titel mal ausgeklammert).



> MichaelG, Enisra, Worrel, ihr wollt also sagen dass ihr keine kopierte Musikdateien auf der externen HDD habt? Keinen einzigen Film? Keine einzige Serie die ihr mal von einem Kumpel bekommen habt? Eure ganze Musik auf dem Handy ist gekauft, oder zumindest Legal?


a) Musikdateien: siehe hier (kurz: 95% meiner 25k MP3s sind legal)
b) Software: ja, Windows, Office, Paint Shop Pro, Musiksoftware, diverse Freeware, sämtliche Spiele - alles legal gekauft.
c) Filme: ja, alles Original DVDs/BRs



> Nun ja... Wenn ihr das wirklich behaupten solltet, dann würde ich es euch nicht glauben. Punkt.


Tja, dein Problem.


----------



## nuuub (28. März 2016)

> Daß dieser nicht bezifferbar ist, weil niemand genau sagen kann wie  viele der Raubkopierer sich ohne verfügbare Raubkopie das Spiel gekauft  hätten



Ach wirklich? Dann bin ich, mal wieder, eine Ausnahme.

Da ich seit 2001 keinen Antennen Anschluss habe, habe die Satschüssel damals in den Keller geworfen aus lauter Frust über den Blödsinn der tagtäglich gezeigt wurde, würde ich "Game of Thrones" gar nicht kennen. 
Ein Kumpel hat mal davon Geschwärmt, gab mir seinen USB-Stick, und es hat mir gefallen. Mittlerweile habe ich die Limited Edition 1-4 auf Blu-Ray, hab sie für 160 mal gekauft.

Ohne seine Kopien, hätte ich es nicht gekauft. 

Mittlerweile gibt es einige die der Meinung sind dass es sich ausgleicht. Auf der einen Seite schmälert es den Gewinn, auf der anderen aber erreicht es eine breitere Masse an Zuschauern von denen sich schließlich einige entschließen es zu kaufen. 

Zu der Privat Kopie. 

"Ein Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs   wird dahingehend ausgelegt, dass bis zu sieben Kopien für den engen  privaten Kreis erlaubt sind. Dieses Urteil ist allerdings sehr alt und  bezieht sich nicht auf digitale Kopien."

So was es früher, du konntest eine Kopie machen, bis zu 7 Stück, und diese auch an enge verwandte verteilen, solange du dafür kein Geld verlangt hast.

Das ist weg, aber die Pauschalabgabe ist geblieben.

Findest du es in Ordnung?

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pauschalabgabe

Findest du es in Ordnung dass JEDER der sich einen Brenner, ein Handy, eine Festplatte, einen Drucker, eine DVD usw, einen Mehrpreis bezahlen muss der dann unter den Konzernen verteilt wird? Also wenn ihr so ehrlich seid, und so akkurat anständig ^^, dann müsste es euch doch stören dass ihr eine "kopierstrafe" bezahlen müsst, auch wenn ihr nichts kopiert. Oder etwa nicht?

Findest du es in Ordnung dass man GEZ bezahlen muss? Seit März 2001 empfange ich nicht mal ARD und ZDF, hab nicht mal einen Antennenstecker in meinem Fernseher, trotzdem muss ich jeden Monat bezahlen. Warum? Weil ich es könnte? Lächerlich. 



> Nein, aber diverse Filmstudios sind Firmen



Sind sie wegen der Illegalen Downloads pleite gegangen, oder einfach nur weil sie Müll produziert haben?

Jeder Depp kann einen schlechten Film drehen, und wenn das Geld dann wegbleibt, einfach die Schuld den bösen "Schwerverbrechern" zuschieben. 
Wie du es oben geschrieben hast, niemand kennt die genauen Zahlen.

"daß der jeweilige Film dann im Free TV lief und das Hauptgeschäft mit BR/DVD Verkäufen schon längst gelaufen ist"

Na also, dann dürfte es doch kein Problem sein. Ist doch schließlich auch "kopiert". Es läuft im Fernseher und ich Kopiere es gleich mit. Oder es läuft im Fernseher, und ich lade es gleichzeitig runter. Ist es das gleiche oder nicht?

Das ende ist gleich, ich habe eine Kopierte Version auf meine Festplatte für die ich nicht bezahlt habe. Welche ist jetzt legal? ^^

"a) Musikdateien: siehe hier (kurz: 95% meiner 25k MP3s sind legal)"

Also sind 5% Raubkopien.  Bei ca 2000 CD´s, macht es 100 Kopierte CD´s!!!

Und du kannst es mit deinem Gewissem vereinbaren? Na sieh mal einer an... Für 100 CD´s, na ja, ich würde sagen, wenn der Richter milde wäre... mindestens 70 Jahre ohne Bewährung! ^^

Ab wie vielen Dateien wäre es mit dem "normalem" Gewissen nicht mehr zu vereinbaren? ^^



> b) Software: ja, Windows, Office, Paint Shop Pro, Musiksoftware, diverse Freeware, sämtliche Spiele - alles legal gekauft.



Ganz anderes Thema. Sind bei mir auch Original, ohne ausnahmen. Zum Glück ist die Software günstiger geworden. Außerdem gibt es mittlerweile zu jedem Programm kostenlose alternativen die oft sogar besser sind.

Spiele genauso. Da glaube ich eher dass Firmen einbüßen deswegen haben. Wie oben geschrieben, alle bei mir Original, bei fast jedem Spiel ein Vorbesteller und bei den meisten meiner Spiele eine CE.



> Tja, dein Problem



Wie du selber zugegeben hast, bist du auch ein Verbrecher. ^^ Die gründe hast du auch erläutert.

Zusammen gefasst: weil du etwas haben willst, was für dich schwer zu bekommen ist, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, hast du dir eine Kopie besorgt.

Auch nichts anderes als der sparplug. Er will auch etwas haben, was für ihn schwer zu bekommen ist, und er besorgt sich eine Kopie.

Ein teil von der Kopie bezahlt er ja so oder so. Durch die "Pauschalabgabe". Wie auch jeder von uns. Ob er kopiert oder nicht.

Zum Schluss noch was 

Die drei schlimmsten Verbrecher - Ragecomics des Tages 27.03.2016 | Ragecomic


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> *Die illegalen Download-Hits im Überblick 2015:
> 
> *1 „Game of Thrones“: 14.400.000 Downloads
> 2 „The Walking Dead“: 6.900.000 Downloads
> ...


Oh, das ist einfach zu erklären: 
1. Von den ganzen Serien, die zur Zeit laufen, sind einige sehr erfolgreich. Diesen Serien geht es finanziell gut, die Schauspieler können locker-flockige Gehaltserhöhungen kassieren.
2. Dadurch, daß diese Serien so erfolgreich sind, ist die Nachfrage besonders groß. Logischerweise eben auch auf dem Raubkopiemarkt.

Anderen Serien hingegen, die am Rande der Existenz herum vegetieren, kann schon ein geringer Teil an Raubkopien finanziell den Garaus machen.




nuuub schrieb:


> > Daß dieser nicht bezifferbar ist, weil niemand genau sagen kann wie viele der Raubkopierer sich ohne verfügbare Raubkopie das Spiel gekauft hätten
> 
> 
> Ach wirklich? Dann bin ich, mal wieder, eine Ausnahme.


Allein schon mit deiner Zitierkunst, da deine Ausführungen in keinster Weise zu dem Zitierten passen.

Bezüglich meiner Aussage ist es irrelevant, was *du *als Einzelfall tust. 
Es geht darum, daß eben niemand genau sagen kann, ob 10 Raubkopierer, 100 Raubkopierer, 37.258 Raubkopierer oder 249.999 Raubkopierer von SW Ep 7 später die BR/DVD kaufen werden.



> Zu der Privat Kopie.
> 
> "Ein Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs   wird dahingehend ausgelegt, dass bis zu sieben Kopien für den engen  privaten Kreis erlaubt sind. Dieses Urteil ist allerdings sehr alt und  bezieht sich nicht auf digitale Kopien."
> 
> So was es früher, du konntest eine Kopie machen, bis zu 7 Stück, und diese auch an enge verwandte verteilen, solange du dafür kein Geld verlangt hast.


Das Interessante ist aber der erste Satz des Gesetzestextes:
"Zulässig sind einzelne Vervielfältigungen eines Werkes durch eine natürliche Person zum privaten Gebrauch auf beliebigen Trägern, [...] *soweit nicht zur Vervielfältigung eine offensichtlich rechtswidrig hergestellte oder öffentlich zugänglich gemachte Vorlage verwendet wird.*"
Fraglich, was "offensichtlich rechtswidrig" ist. 

Im Falle von SW Ep7 ist das allerdings klar: Es gibt noch keine offiziell legale Quelle, also sind diese Downloads auf jeden Fall rechtswidrig.



> Also wenn ihr so ehrlich seid, und so akkurat anständig ^^, dann müsste es euch doch stören dass ihr eine "kopierstrafe" bezahlen müsst, auch wenn ihr nichts kopiert. Oder etwa nicht?


Ja, sicher ist das beanstandenswert, daß zB sämtliche Brenner Besitzer generalverdächtigt und quasi präventiv bestraft werden.



> Findest du es in Ordnung dass man GEZ bezahlen muss?


So, wie es momentan geregelt ist? nein.



> Sind sie wegen der Illegalen Downloads pleite gegangen, oder einfach nur weil sie Müll produziert haben?


Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit, daß sie abseits vom Mainstream produzieren. Springt halt zum Glück nicht jeder auf den aktuellen Vietnam, WW2, Zombie, Survival, was-auch-immer-gerade-in-ist Zug auf. Es soll ja sogar Studios geben, die mehr Wert auf die künstlerische Qualität ihrer Arbeit legen als daß sie sich aus purem Kommerz dem Mainstream zu Füßen werfen...



> "daß der jeweilige Film dann im Free TV lief und das Hauptgeschäft mit BR/DVD Verkäufen schon längst gelaufen ist"
> 
> Na also, dann dürfte es doch kein Problem sein. Ist doch schließlich auch "kopiert". Es läuft im Fernseher und ich Kopiere es gleich mit. Oder es läuft im Fernseher, und ich lade es gleichzeitig runter. Ist es das gleiche oder nicht?


Hallo, aufwachen! Es geht um SW Ep7! Das ist noch ne gefühlte Ewigkeit hin bis zur Free TV Premiere.



> "a) Musikdateien: siehe hier (kurz: 95% meiner 25k MP3s sind legal)"
> 
> Also sind 5% Raubkopien.  Bei ca 2000 CD´s, macht es 100 Kopierte CD´s!!!


a) lesen
b) verstehen
c) posten

Nochmal extra für dich:

- Seltene Live Versionen, *die es nirgends zu kaufen gibt*
- Outtakes/*Unveröffentlichtes *
- Platten, *die es nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt *(ua: selbst vertriebene CDs, zB von Janus)
- Bonustracks, die es bei früheren Ausgaben gab, aber *bei der aktuellen Veröffentlichung nicht mehr dabei sind* (oder auch fehlgeschlagene Remaster Versionen, die schlechter/zu anders klingen als die *nicht mehr erhältlichen *Originale)
- Fan Remixes, die ebenfalls *nicht offiziell erwerbbar sind*
- Mashups (Instrumental Version von Song A mit Gesangsspur von Lied B zusammengebracht - *gibt es ebenfalls nicht zu kaufen* - und alleine davon habe ich knapp 900 MP3s

- Vinyl-exklusive Tracks (die es mitunter *auch nicht mehr zu kaufen* gibt)
- Bonustracks, die es nach der regulären, der Deluxe und der Limited Fassung nur auf der ein halbes Jahr später veröffentlichten Extended Version gab, so daß man sich nach Auffassung der Plattenfirma dieselbe zugrunde liegende Platte als Fan mehrfach kaufen soll - von diversen Remaster Editionen gar nicht angefangen ...
- exklusive Bonustracks auf der Japan Import Version (von der man natürlich erst erfährt, wenn man die obigen Versionen durchhat ...)
- oder die Mondpreise haben (Beispielsweise die limitierte "Manual Edition" von Björks "Biophilia", ein Album mit exklusiver Bonus CD in teils handgefertigter Verpackung und je einer Stimmgabel passend zu jedem Song des Albums für schlappe 800 (ja, achthundert) Dollar (Store Preis bei Release))

Und wie ich auch schon im Original Posting geschrieben habe:
"Wenn ich mir zusammen rechne, was ich von dem jeweiligen Künstler inzwischen alles gekauft habe und was ich als Raubkopie habe, kann ich mit 2 CDs voller raubkopierter Songs* im Verhältnis zu knapp 50 regulär gekauften Alben/Singles/Soundtracks guten Gewissens sein.

* von denen ich knapp eine tatsächlich durch Kaufen von inzwischen teuren Deluxe Versionen schon gekaufter Alben erwerben könnte"



> Ab wie vielen Dateien wäre es mit dem "normalem" Gewissen nicht mehr zu vereinbaren? ^^


Ab einem Selbstverständnis, daß Musik ja generell umsonst zu haben sein soll. 



> Zusammen gefasst: weil du etwas haben willst, was für dich schwer zu bekommen ist, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, hast du dir eine Kopie besorgt.


Wie ich hoffentlich jetzt deutlich genug gemacht habe: In den meisten Fällen: *Weil es die entsprechenden Lieder gar nicht offíziell zu kaufen gibt.*

Als ganze CD habe ich nur den _Ghost in the Shell OST_ als Raubkopie - und da argumentiere ich bei einem Preis von 40-80 Euro für eine CD auch durchaus mit "zu teuer".

Aber ich finde, es ist ein deutlicher Unterschied, ob man das bei einem überteuerten Produkt sagt, oder das auch für die Normalpreis Kategorie als Generalargument verwendet.
Zudem werde ich mir den irgendwann auch noch auf CD holen, genauso wie die beiden Björk Japan CDs, für die ich letztendlich jeweils 20 Euro für 2-3 Minuten Bonussong bezahlt habe.

Apropos Mp3s via YouTube: Laut diesem Video wären zB die oben erwähnten "2 CDs voller raubkopierter Songs" auch raus aus der Rechnung.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ucj18naVmqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## nuuub (29. März 2016)

> - Seltene Live Versionen, *die es nirgends zu kaufen gibt*
> - Outtakes/*Unveröffentlichtes *
> usw.



Das sind deine Ausreden? 

Dann erinnere ich dich mal an das was du vor kurzem auch geschrieben hast. Deine Worte waren an sparplug gerichtet. 



> Aha, man beachte das "sofort". Nein, man muß nicht *alles* haben und nein, man muß nichts *sofort* haben.



Du hast zugegeben dass du Kopien in der Größenordnung von 100 CD´d zu hause hast. Und du nimmst dir das recht heraus den sparplug so was ins Gesicht zu werfen?

Also lieber Worrel, nein, man muß nicht *alles* haben und nein, man muß nichts *sofort* haben. blablablabla ^^

Du bist doch genauso ein "illegaler Kopien Besitzer" wie der spurplug. Mit dem unterschied dass er es zugibt, und du nach ausreden suchst.

Wozu eigentlich? Du kannst es doch ohne Probleme mit deinem Gewissem vereinbaren. ^^

In der deutschen Sprache gibt es ein Wort welches dein verhalten beschreibt. 

Heuchelei.


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Das sind deine Ausreden? [...] Du hast zugegeben dass du Kopien in der Größenordnung von 100 CD´d zu hause hast. Und du nimmst dir das recht heraus den sparplug so was ins Gesicht zu werfen?


Kannst du lesen? Dann lies bitte nochmal mein letztes Posting.

Aber ok, ich bin heute mal besonders nett und schalte in den Erklärbär Modus:

1. Künstler X spielt ein Lied live, veröffentlicht dieses aber nicht zum Kauf.
oder
1. Künstler X nimmt diverse Lieder auf
2. Von diesen - sagen wir mal: 20 - Liedern landen 10 auf dem veröffentlichten Album.
3. Diese kann man dann kaufen. Habe ich auch getan.

4. die restlichen - *nicht veröffentlichten* und *nicht kaufbaren* - Lieder landen irgendwann bei YouTube
5. *Da es die Lieder nirgends zu kaufen gibt*, lade ich mir die bei YouTube runter.
(Was laut dem Anwaltsvideo oben uU legal ist, selbst wenn es sich um bereits veröffentlichte Lieder handelt)

Ich lade mir also Lieder runter, *die es gar nicht zu kaufen gibt*.

Ausnahme: *eine *ganze CD, die - als ich das letzte Mal geschaut habe - zwischen 40 und 80 Euro kostet. *Bezüglich dieser einen CD und ~einer Handvoll Bonustracks *darfst du mir gerne Heuchelei vorwerfen.

Dein ständiges Erwähnen von "100 CDs" macht dies nicht relevanter, da das ein reiner Schätzwert von dir (basierend auf einem Schätzwert von mir) ist - genausogut könnten es 97,5% (und damit "nur" 50 CDs) sein. Wenn die Lage bei Mashups rechtlich klar wäre, wären es 99,x%.

Nochmal zu Mashups:
Mit mehr oder weniger Aufwand werden die Gesangsspuren eines Liedes mit der Instrumentalversion eines anderen kombiniert. Das Ergebnis ist ebenfalls *nirgends käuflich erwerbbar*. Und wie ich oben schon schrieb: Davon habe ich knapp 900 Stück. auf CDs à 9 Lieder verteilt hast du dann dort deine "100 CDs".

*Die. man. gar. nicht. kaufen. kann.*




> Also lieber Worrel, nein, man muß nicht *alles* haben und nein, man muß nichts *sofort* haben. blablablabla ^^
> 
> Du bist doch genauso ein "illegaler Kopien Besitzer" wie der spurplug. Mit dem unterschied dass er es zugibt, und du nach ausreden suchst.


Inwiefern ist *"Das gibt es nicht zu kaufen." *eine Ausrede?

Und da ich ua. schon mal
- Einen Filmsoundtrack nur wegen eines einzelnen Liedes zum Vollpreis 
- mehrere Alben wegen nur eines oder weniger Bonustracks nochmal 
- diverse Alben in einer remasterten Version erneut 
- Unzählige MaxiCDs wegen einzelner Bonustracks (mehrere davon in bis zu drei Versionen pro Titel) 
- CDs nur wegen 1 bis 2 Titeln, die nicht auf bisher gekauften Greatest Hits Compilationen dabei waren 
gekauft habe, habe ich in der Tat ein gutes Gewissen, da ich trotz der Tatsache, daß ich auch kein Geldscheißer bin, die entsprechenden Künstler mit meinem Konsum durch Käufe ausgiebig unterstütze.


Das ist eine völlig andere Einstellung als ein *generelles *"Ich hab kein Geld, daher raubkopiere ich, konsumiere das erstmal und entscheide dann nachher, ob ich dafür Geld zahlen möchte."


----------



## nuuub (29. März 2016)

> Das ist eine völlig andere Einstellung als ein *generelles *"Ich hab kein Geld, daher raubkopiere ich, konsumiere das erstmal und entscheide dann nachher, ob ich dafür Geld zahlen möchte."



Jap. Du bist ein Engel, zusammen mit den anderen zwei Moralaposteln, und Typen wie sparplug sind das Böse schlecht hin. Eigentlich gehört alleine wegen solchen Typen wie sparplug die Todesstrafe wieder eingeführt. ^^

So nebenbei, habe noch weniger illegale Musik auf den Rechner als du. Nämlich gar keine. 
Höre zu 99% Radio und wenn ich doch Lust auf was anderes habe, dann lasse ich YouTube laufen. So was zum Beispiel. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuqI7yid3ew

Gehöre ich deswegen auch auf den elektrischen Stuhl? Oder sollte ich doch erhängt werden? ^^ Auf jedem Fall bin ich Böse, böser, am bösesten, nuuub... ^^


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Jap. Du bist ein Engel, zusammen mit den anderen zwei Moralaposteln, und Typen wie sparplug sind das Böse schlecht hin. Eigentlich gehört alleine wegen solchen Typen wie sparplug die Todesstrafe wieder eingeführt. ^^
> 
> So nebenbei, habe noch weniger illegale Musik auf den Rechner als du. Nämlich gar keine.
> Höre zu 99% Radio und wenn ich doch Lust auf was anderes habe, dann lasse ich YouTube laufen. So was zum Beispiel.
> ...



Es geht doch auch um folgendes:
Egal ob Games, Filme oder Musik.
Wenn ein Publisher mit etwas erfolg hat, wird natürlich das Geld in eine weiter Staffel investiert.
Es werden aber auch in neue Projekte investiert. Und wenn ein wenig mehr Geld hängen bleibt, dann haben neue Projekte auch mehr Chancen.
So ähnlich kam eigentlich die HdR-Trilogie zu Stande. 
Nur wenn Gewinn (einige mögen das als Überfluss titulieren) erwirtschaftet wird, können auch neue... WIRKLICH neue Ideen angegangen werden.

Man bezahlt ja eigentlich nicht das, was man zZ konsumiert, sondern die Zukunft.



// Zu c64-Zeiten hatte ich praktisch nur Kopien zu Hause. Wobei es nur eine Möglichkeit gab in inserem Drof an spiel ranzukommen:
Der örtliche Kopierer. Aber die haben damals wenigstens noch eigene Intros dazugemacht 
Beim Amiga, als ich selber Geld verdiente, habe ich mir dann alles selber gekauft.
Filme... entweder im TV anschauen, oder für 9.90 den BR aus der Stapelstrasse.


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Jap. Du bist ein Engel, zusammen mit den anderen zwei Moralaposteln, und Typen wie sparplug sind das Böse schlecht hin.


"Nur ein Sith kennt nichts als Extreme." 

Es gibt nicht nur Engel und Teufel, weiß und schwarz, sondern eben auch diverse Grautöne.
Und da bin ich prozentual betrachtet ein relativ heller Grauton und andere, die mehr von dem, was sie konsumieren, (bis hin zu ausschließlich)  raubkopieren, repräsentieren einen dunkleren Grauton.
Ganz weiß oder schwarz wird keiner sein - sei es aus bereits erwähnten Gründen oder weil man dann doch mal eine CD kauft oder geschenkt bekommt.



> So nebenbei, habe noch weniger illegale Musik auf den Rechner als du. Nämlich gar keine.


Hui, super, dann bist *du *jetzt der absolut strahlendweiße Engel, oder wie?


----------



## nuuub (29. März 2016)

> Hui, super, dann bist *du *jetzt der absolut strahlendweiße Engel, oder wie?



Würde ich so nicht sagen. Habe früher sehr viel runter geladen. Der Esel lief bei mir 24/7.

Nach meiner BW Zeit und nach zwei Ausflügen in den Kosovo, fing ich an für Hilfsorganisationen zu arbeiten. Habe zwischen 99 und 06 4 Kriege erlebt, einen als Soldat und drei als "freier mitarbeitet" von verschiedenen Organisationen. Zwischen den Einsätzen, hier in Deutschland, lief der Esel ununterbrochen.
Das Geld das ich hatte, gab ich für Drogen und Alk aus, um die Bilder die sich während der Einsätzen eingebrannt haben, so verschwommen zu machen, dass ich sie zumindest eine Zeitlang ertragen konnte.
Hatte also kein Geld und ging aus der Wohnung auch nicht raus, wenn ich es nicht unbedingt musste. Die Zeit zum nächsten Einsatz musste ich irgendwie rumkriegen, also habe ich mir filme und Serien angeschaut. Die ich alle illegal heruntergeladen habe.

Mit meinem bekannten Kreis habe ich mich nach einer kurzen Zeit zerstritten, ich konnte es nicht ertragen wenn sie es schafften sich 15 Minuten aufzuregen und darüber zu diskutieren dass die spritpreise zu Ostern mal wieder einen Sprung nach oben machten. Diese Oberflächlichkeit, diese Unfähigkeit zu erkennen was man hier in Deutschland eigentlich hat, machte mich wütend.

Die Serien und Filme waren das einzige was ich hatte. In Verbindung mit den anderen mitteln, half es mir die Zeit hier in Deutschland zu überstehen.

Was mich zum Thema bringt. Ihr nehmt euch hier das recht heraus jemanden dermaßen an den Pranger zu stellen, weil er sich ein paar Sachen heruntergeladen hat? Der Sauerlandboy79 spielt hier den Hobbypsychologen, und stellt gleich mal eine Diagnose aus... Ein MichaelG, der es nötig hat seinen Porsche zu fotografieren und als sein Avatar hoch zu laden, erzählt also dass ihm die Mentalität ankotzt... Wie er sich wohl verhalten würde, wenn ihm das Leben einen Streich spielte, und ihn für 8.50 die Stunde arbeiten ließ? Würde ihn diese Mentalität auch ankotzen? Oder würde er es dann verstehen?

Ihr urteilt hier über einen Menschen der zugegeben hat, dass er sich ein paar Sachen runter lädt, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Und ihr kennt bei eurem Urteil keine Gnade. Ihr beurteilt eine Tat die so ziemlich jeder schon mal gemacht hat, wenn nicht jetzt dann in der Vergangenheit.

Warum? Weil ihr euch selber als "Anständig" ansehen könnt wenn ihr ihn niedermacht? Oder vielleicht weil ihr zu verwöhnt vom leben seid?

Keine Ahnung. Ich finde es lächerlich. Er hat keinem von euch etwas getan. Und wen er sich einen Film vom Disney runter lädt? was solls, er hat kein Geld, also auch wenn er es nicht tun könnte, gekauft hätte er es sowieso nicht. StarWars hat einen Megagewinn erwirtschaftet, verstehe nicht warum, hab den Film im 3dKino gesehen und das einzige was gut war, waren die 3dEffekte, der Rest war langweilig, vorhersehbar, und die Geschichte von Episode IV kopiert. Disney wird durch die paar Kopien nicht pleite gehen. Das Geld kriegen sie eh wieder rein wenn sie die StarWars Figuren, die sie in China für ein paar Cents produzieren lassen, zum extrem überhöhten Preisen an die dummen "First-World-Bewohner" verkaufen.

Also, da ich eh schon zu viel geschrieben habe, kommt runter jungs, und bleibt mal locker. Es gibt wichtigeres als jemanden fertig zu machen der sich ein paar Sachen zieht. Ihr solltet mal danach suchen... ^^


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2016)

Nur weil jemand ein unschönes Leben hat(te), bedeutet das ja noch lange nicht, dass man Straftaten begehen darf/kann/soll.

Ich glaub jeder hat schon mehr oder weniger schwierige Zeiten durchgemacht im Leben.
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man darum alles machen kann...
Hast du für Deine Drogen auch geklaut und wurde das dann vor Gericht als "OK" eingestuft?
Oder ist das für Dich auch kein Problem, wenn dir Dei neues Fahrrad geklaut wird?
Könnt ja sein, dass es ein Jinkie war, der einfach den nächsten Schuss braucht...

Finds so oder so ein wenig komisch, wenn man sich versucht zu rechtfertigen für irgendwelche Taten.


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Finds so oder so ein wenig komisch, wenn man sich versucht zu rechtfertigen für irgendwelche Taten.



Finde die Story an sich komisch und auch komplett irrelevant für das Thema über das hier eigentlich diskutiert wird


----------



## MichaelG (29. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen. Habe früher sehr viel runter geladen. Der Esel lief bei mir 24/7.
> 
> Nach meiner BW Zeit und nach zwei Ausflügen in den Kosovo, fing ich an für Hilfsorganisationen zu arbeiten. Habe zwischen 99 und 06 4 Kriege erlebt, einen als Soldat und drei als "freier mitarbeitet" von verschiedenen Organisationen. Zwischen den Einsätzen, hier in Deutschland, lief der Esel ununterbrochen.
> Das Geld das ich hatte, gab ich für Drogen und Alk aus, um die Bilder die sich während der Einsätzen eingebrannt haben, so verschwommen zu machen, dass ich sie zumindest eine Zeitlang ertragen konnte.
> ...



Das andere kein WE kennen weil sie arbeiten ist Dir auch klar? Und ich hatte auch besch... Zeiten durch. Ohne Geld und knapp bei Kasse. Trotzdem den Konsumwunsch. Hab das aber nie als Grund genommen mir Raubkopien zu ziehen.

Das ist schlichtweg eine Mentalitätsfrage. Und damit endet die Diskussion für mich, weil es dazu nichts mehr zu sagen gibt.


----------



## MichaelG (29. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das andere kein WE kennen weil sie arbeiten ist Dir auch klar? Und ich hatte auch besch... Zeiten durch. Ohne Geld und knapp bei Kasse. Trotzdem den Konsumwunsch. Hab das aber nie als Grund genommen mir Raubkopien zu ziehen.
> 
> Das ist schlichtweg eine Mentalitätsfrage. Und damit endet die Diskussion für mich, weil es dazu nichts mehr zu sagen gibt.



Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr gab es nur Arbeit, weil Deppen immer noch nicht raffen, daß brennende, echte Kerzen auf einem furztrockenen Weihnachtsbaum ein prima Brandbeschleuniger sind. Oder weil es Pflegekräfte für richtig ansehen bettlägrigen Pflegefällen Zigaretten und Feuerzeug/Zündhölzer zuzustecken und diese damit über längere Zeit unbeobachtet hantieren lassen. Mit dem Endergebnis von Todesfällen und Einsätzen. Wo man dann mit der Familie über Geld reden muß, wo der Angehörige kurz zu vor verstorben ist.

Ostern war auch nicht viel frei. Mein letzter richtiger Urlaub (mehr als 3 Tage in Folge) war 2013. Noch Fragen?

Außerdem machst Du hier schwarz und weiß Nuub. Nicht die anderen. Wir sind nur der Meinung, daß es nicht korrekt ist illegal Software, Filme, Musik zu ziehen, die man (egal ob man das Geld hat oder nicht) legal kaufen kann. Wenn ich mir den Preis nicht leisten kann lasse ich das eben. Punkt. Das ist meine Einstellung mit der ich bislang sehr gut gefahren bin.

Willst Du jetzt das Bundesverdienstkreuz, weil Du nach den Einsätzen (die sicher extrem belastend waren, keine Frage) gesoffen hast, gekifft und kein Geld hattest für andere Dinge ? Bei allem Verständnis Junge, komm mal zurück auf den Boden.

Klar ist die Zeit garantiert beschissen gewesen. Aber für die Aufarbeitung gibt es Psychologen und saufen und kiffen muß man deswegen nicht. Ich habe auch Kumpels die KFOR-Einsätze hinter sich haben (auch Jugoslawien). Die haben aber nichts davon getan. Die haben die Erlebnise auf andere Art verarbeitet. Da warst Du mental nicht stark genug Punkt.

Das hat aber 0,0 mit der Einstellung zu tun, daß man sich mal eben das besorgt, was man sich nicht leisten kann. Das ist nichts weiter als eine dünne Ausrede. Ob es eine Kopie ist oder nicht ist dabei erst einmal nebensächlich. Du hast Dich einer Ware bedient, die Du nicht bezahlt hast. Punkt.

Und es ist in meinen Augen auch ein riesengroßer Unterschied ob es eine Ware zu kaufen gibt oder bald zu kaufen sein wird (wovon man ausgehen kann) oder man sich Material "herunterlädt", was man nicht käuflich erwerben kann.

Klar das ist zwar in gewisser Weise auch nicht 100%ig sauber, aber was bleibt einen für eine Wahl wenn es die Ware nicht für Geld und gute Worte zu kaufen gibt ? Darin liegt der riesengroße Unterschied bei der Bewertung einer solchen Sache. Erst Recht wenn man von diesen Firmen sonst vieles kauft und viel Geld da läßt.

Beispiel: Man zieht sich Ein Colt für alle Fälle Staffel 3-5 illegal aus dem Netz. Das ist zwar nicht wirklich legal, aber wenn es die Staffeln nicht für Geld und Gute Worte zu kaufen gibt ? Oder Alle unter einem Dach (kein deutscher DVD/Blurayrelease in Sicht und ist wohl auch ausgeschlossen, sonst wäre er längst geschehen). Oder wie ein Freund der sehnlichst auf Full House Staffel 5-9 wartet. Da dreht sich aber auch nichts mehr. Oder Simpsons, wo mit Staffel 17 und 20 das Ende eingeläutet ist und der Rest nicht mehr auf Datenträger releast wird.

Etwas anderes ist es, wenn ich mir z.B. Star Wars 7 ziehe, wo ich mit 120 %iger Sicherheit davon ausgehen kann, daß es diesen Film in zig Varianten in absehbarer Zeit zu kaufen geben wird (3D/2D, Steelbook, Special Edition u.s.w.). Trotzdem habe ich noch nicht einmal solche "halblegalen" Kopien.

Ich überlege mir auch den Kauf der Queen Complete Vinyl-Color-Edition. Die kostet knapp 300 EUR. Hätte ich das Geld nicht, würde ich mir die Lieder auch nicht illegal rippen. Weil es die Ware ja zu kaufen gibt. Ich könnte sie mir nur nicht leisten. Darin liegt imho ein riesengroßer Unterschied zu der Lage, daß Ware egal für welche Summe nicht käuflich erwerbbar ist, aber über andere Quellen beziehbar.

Und Deine Argumentation ist nichts weiter als die Lage schön zu reden und die eigene Situation dafür verantwortlich zu machen, wie man sich verhalten hat. Einfach Dünnbrettbohrerei wenn man das auf einen einzigen Punkt fokussiert. Ich will etwas, habe aber (egal aus welchen Gründen) nicht die Kohle dafür. Also ziehe ich mir das Zeug halt illegal.


----------



## nuuub (29. März 2016)

@McDrake

Habe doch geschrieben dass ich dafür mein ganzes Geld nahm und deswegen keines hatte.

"Klauen" ist was anderes als "kopieren". Äpfel und Birnen usw.

Zu rechtfertigen? omg... Also habt ihr alle noch nie etwas herunter geladen? Noch nie gegen das Gesetz verstoßen? Noch nie auch nur 10 km/h zu schnell gefahren? 

Und wieder. Heuchelei.

xNomAnorx,

Irrelevant? Ansichtssache.

Du kannst nicht über jemanden urteilen nur aufgrund der Tatsache ob er sich Musik runter lädt oder nicht.

Glaubst du ein Uli Hoeneß zieht sich einen Film runter? Glaube nicht. Nichts desto trotz hat er alle belogen und knapp 30 Millionen Steuern hinterzogen.

Nicht jeder der nichts "runterlädt" ist ein guter Mensch, und nicht jeder der sich was zieht automatisch ein schlechter.

Diese Lektion hast du aber wohl nicht begriffen.

Ps.: Willst meinen fb Namen? Da kann man das eine oder andere Foto aus meinen Einsätzen finden.


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Diese Lektion hast du aber wohl nicht begriffen.



Was soll denn das jetzt?  Außer der Aussage, dass ich das von dir geschrieben irrelevant finde, habe ich hier überhaupt keine Stellung bezogen - was ich begreife und was nicht kannst du also mal so gar nicht einschätzen  
Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass deine Story rein gar nichts mit der Diskussion zu tun hat und du deinen Standpunkt auch vertreten kannst ohne deine tragische, aber unfassbar beeindruckende Lebensgeschichte niederzulegen. Das war einfach nur unnötig 
Und nein danke, ich brauche deinen FB-Namen nicht, ich bin auch so, rein von der Vorstellung her, schon beeindruckt genug von deiner Geschichte.


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Also, da ich eh schon zu viel geschrieben habe, kommt runter jungs, und bleibt mal locker. Es gibt wichtigeres als jemanden fertig zu machen der sich ein paar Sachen zieht. Ihr solltet mal danach suchen... ^^


Hm, der einzige, der sich hier in was reinsteigert, bist doch du ...

Und wo wird hier bitte jemand "fertig gemacht"?

Bezüglich der leider weit verbreiteten Ansicht, daß nur deshalb, weil man Spiele, Filme,Musik ... umsonst runterladen *kann*, dies auch ok ist, ist es eben angebracht, bei Raubkopierern auch mal in aller Deutlichkeit hinzuschreiben, daß es das eben *nicht *ist.



> Habe zwischen 99 und 06 4 Kriege erlebt, ...


Tut mir leid. Ernsthaft.

Aber wir sind hier nicht in einem Themen neutralen Forum, sondern in einem für *Computerspiele*. Da hat das Thema "Raubkopie" eine höhere Relevanz als zB in einem Polit- oder Kriegsveteranenforum.



> Ihr urteilt hier über einen Menschen der zugegeben hat, dass er sich ein paar Sachen runter lädt, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Und ihr kennt bei eurem Urteil keine Gnade.


Ähm, entschuldige mal bitte. "ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste" und "keine Gnade" geht ganz anders.



> Er hat keinem von euch etwas getan.


Er hat als Ausrede für seine Raubkopien gesagt, daß er sich gerne vorher anschauen würde, wofür er Geld ausgibt.
Ein berechtigtes Anliegen.
Bloß sehe ich bei all dem, was ich in diesem Posting schon aufgezählt habe, nicht wirklich, wo das Problem ist, das *ohne Raubkopien *zu bewerkstelligen.

Und exakt diesen Sachverhalt habe ich angesprochen.

FYI: Ich habe auch wenig Geld und kann mir kein Auto leisten - trotzdem sind meine Medien (und fast alle MP3s) legal gekauft.


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht über jemanden urteilen nur aufgrund der Tatsache ob er sich Musik runter lädt oder nicht.


Aber sobald man etwas von der Mentalität desjenigen erfährt - und da ist eben ein Unterschied ...

... aber das habe ich ja bereits weiter oben geschrieben.


----------



## nuuub (29. März 2016)

> Außerdem machst Du hier schwarz und weiß Nuub. Nicht die anderen



Ach was. Echt?

Ihr habt den jungen quasi fertig gemacht, habt auf ihn eingeprügelt. Habt ihn sofort an die Mauer gestellt und wie einen groß kriminellen behandelt.

Es war sein erster Beitrag, das bedeutet ihr wisst ansonsten nichts über ihn. Und ihr erlaubt euch einen Urteil? 

Blödsinn. Ihr macht euch das leben Schwarz und Weiß. Wer lädt ist böse, wer nicht lädt ist gut. Das ist scheinbar eure kleine begrenzte Welt. ^^

Du hattest K-FOR kumpels? klasse. ^^

Kannte auch eine menge von denen ^^ die sind brav in ihrem Prizren lager gesessen, haben ihr Fitnessstudio und ihre Pizzeria gehabt, und ansonsten die Welt außerhalb nur zwei mal gesehen, bei der Ankunft und beim letztem verlassen des Lagers. Zu hause dann einen auf dicke Hose gemacht wie hart man doch ist. 

Zu den Drogen, mein junge ^^ sei dir mal gesagt. Dann müsste so ziemlich jeder der für Hilfsorganisationen arbeitet ganz schön schwach sein. So ziemlich jeder, egal ob er für das ICRC, für Oxfam, oder für Amnesty International arbeitet, nimmt Drogen und trinkt. Sogar bei den Ärzten ohne Grenzen ist so was Alltag. Man redet nur nicht darüber.

Aber was erzähle ich da... Du hast ja ein paar harte Kumpels die die Hölle ohne einen Kratzer überstanden haben... ^^

In Momenten wie diesen vermisse ich die Länder. Dort diskutiert man nicht über so einen Blödsinn wie schlimm es doch ist sich einen Film zu ziehen.
Dort sind die Menschen damit beschäftigt zu überleben. Aber ey, First World Problems halt ^^


----------



## MichaelG (29. März 2016)

Du weißt also wie es bei der KFOR zugegangen ist ? Komisch. Ich kenne da ganz andere Schilderungen aus erster (seriöser) Hand. Und nicht von irgendeinem dahergelaufenen Pfiffi. Wo man beschossen wurde die Kugeln knapp an einem vorbeigepfiffen sind und durfte sich nicht wehren, weil es damals kein offizieller Kampfeinsatz war. Sondern nur Beobachterstatus von der UNO. Wo sich einige andere die Rübe weggeblasen haben, weil sie es mental nicht aushielten, was sie erlebt haben. Wo sie Massengräber in Bosnien-Herzegowina entdeckt haben u.s.w.

Keiner hat was von "ohne Kratzer" behauptet. Aber von wegen im Camp sitzen, sich die Eier kraulen und Pizza fressen und nach Hause gehen. Erzähl nichts vom Pferd, mein Freund. Und noch einmal: Was hat das Ganze mit der Mentalität zu tun, sich mal eben das Recht herauszunehmen alles illegal zu rippen was man gerade haben möchte ? Diese Verbindung ist von Dir einfach gezogen weil Du keine triftige Begründung findest, die das Verhalten nachvollziehbar erklärt und rechtens macht.

Nochmal: Du machst es Dir leicht und bei der leisesten Kritik trittst Du um Dich wie ein Esel, statt Dich an die eigene Nase zu fassen und mal zuzugeben, daß die eigene Einstellung in der Beziehung nicht korrekt ist.

Welche Moralwerte, Ethik und Ehrlichkeit Du einem eventuellen Nachkommen so vermitteln willst ist mir echt schleierhaft.


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> @McDrake
> 
> Habe doch geschrieben dass ich dafür mein ganzes Geld nahm und deswegen keines hatte.
> 
> ...




Das ist doch vollkommen irrelevant, was Du oder andere in ihrem Leben schon erlebt haben.
Sicherlich haben hier schon einige andere Schlimmes miterlebt.
Das rechtfertigt doch nicht für unmoralisches (oder gar strafrechtliches) Handeln.

Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich, seit ich mein eigenes Geld verdiene keine Spiele mehr als Kopie gekauft (müsste so gegen die 30 Jahre her sein)... 
Moment, da war mal Elite auf einem Flohmarkt.
Das habe ich als Kopie für den Amiga bekommen, weil ich die PC-Version dazu gekauft (welchen ich nicht besass).

Meine Steambibliothek umfasst über 300 Titel. 
Filme leihe ich mir bei meinem Bruder aus oder kaufe selber günstig... wo liegt das Problem?
Es war wohl noch nie so günstig solchen Hobbys legal zu frönen.

Wie wirst du das deinen Kindern weiter geben?
Mit den Worten:" Ist schon ok, ich hatte eine schlimme Jugend, macht ihr auch so weiter"?

Seit ich Patenonkel bin, geh ich nicht mal mehr bei rot über die Strasse. Und das ist kein Scherz.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Das sind deine Ausreden? (...) Heuchelei.



das sind weder ausreden noch ist es heuchelei:
die vervielfältigung von vergriffenen musikstücken etwa, ist (unter gewissen umständen natürlich) explizit erlaubt. 

bei bootlegs hingegen sieht die sache sehr wahrscheinlich anders aus.


----------



## MichaelG (29. März 2016)

Genau solchen Menschen wie Dir Nuub und dem anderen Typen ist es zum Beispiel auch zu verdanken, daß es immer strengere und härtere DRM-Restriktionen im Gaming- und Musikbereich gibt.


----------



## nuuub (30. März 2016)

> Genau solchen Menschen wie Dir Nuub und dem anderen Typen



Natürlich. An dem Tsunami 2004 waren wir auch Schuld. Hätte ich fast vergessen... Der IS geht natürlich auch auf "unsere" kappe.

Ist klar. DRM wurde eingeführt wegen der Raubkopierer.

Und an den Weihnachtsmann glaubst du auch noch?

Die Musikindustrie hat es auch versucht, haben es aber wieder rückgängig gemacht. Warum wohl? Weil es gegen hacker/cracker nichts bringt. 

Bei der DRM Geschichte geht es um das einschränken des Handels mit gebrauchten spielen. Um die Bindung des Spiels und an die Kontrolle des Verbrauchers. Das ist alles. 

Aber was erzähle ich da... Wir sind an allem schuld. ^^

Hauptsache wir haben solche Unschuldslämmer wie dich auf dieser Welt. Die niemals, never ever, auf keinem Fall, etwas unmoralisches machen. So als Ausgleich, um das Gleichgewicht zwischen gut und böse zu bewahren. ^^


----------



## Enisra (30. März 2016)

ich dachte schon es kann nicht mehr Dümmer werden
ich habe mich geirrt


----------



## MichaelG (30. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Natürlich. An dem Tsunami 2004 waren wir auch Schuld. Hätte ich fast vergessen... Der IS geht natürlich auch auf "unsere" kappe.
> 
> Ist klar. DRM wurde eingeführt wegen der Raubkopierer.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du noch nicht mal Clientbindung von DRM unterscheiden kannst tust Du mir echt leid. Lern erst einmal zu lesen und begreifen....


----------



## nuuub (30. März 2016)

> Wenn Du noch nicht mal Clientbindung von DRM unterscheiden kannst tust Du mir echt leid



Jap. Mein Fehler. Da hast du natürlich recht. War wohl zu spät in der Nacht ^^

Ändert nichts daran. Die Musik Industrie hat die DRM eingeführt, dann vor ein paar Jahren wieder verworfen weil es nichts brachte. Ein hin und her.



> Lern erst einmal zu lesen und begreifen



Das gleiche könnte ich dir auch sagen. Habe glaube ich geschrieben dass ich keine kopierte Software/Games und keine Musik hatte/habe.
Habe früher Filme über den Esel geladen, das ist jetzt über 10 Jahre her. So wie es eine menge anderer Menschen es damals auch getan haben.

Also warum sollte ich an der DRM bei den Games und der Musik schuld sein?

Also, das gleiche gilt für dich, mein "freund", lerne erst mal richtig lesen und begreifen. 

Auf der anderen Seite kann ich dich verstehen, es ist verdammt schwer ruhig zu bleiben wenn man es mit einem Schwerverbrecher zu tun hat. ^^

Vor allem wenn man so ein anständiger und moralischer Mensch ist wie du, nicht wahr?

Willst du meine Adresse haben? Dann kannst du mir gleich mal den BND ins Haus schicken. Menschen wie ich gehören ganz klar nach Guantanamo Bay... ^^


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite kann ich dich verstehen, es ist verdammt schwer ruhig zu bleiben wenn man es mit einem Schwerverbrecher zu tun hat. ^^
> 
> Vor allem wenn man so ein anständiger und moralischer Mensch ist wie du, nicht wahr?
> 
> Willst du meine Adresse haben? Dann kannst du mir gleich mal den BND ins Haus schicken. Menschen wie ich gehören ganz klar nach Guantanamo Bay... ^^


Es wäre vorteilhaft für deine Argumentationsweise, wenn du solche extremen verzerrten Übersteigerungen, die nichts mit dem zu tun haben, was andere hier gepostet haben, sein lassen würdest.
Unter Umständen könnte man dich dann teilweise sogar ernst nehmen.


Und ganz unter uns: mit diesem Posting hat Enisra *dein *Posting gemeint:


Enisra schrieb:


> ich dachte schon es kann nicht mehr Dümmer werden
> ich habe mich geirrt


Vielleicht möchtest du ein geklicktes "Gefällt mir" in dem Fall nochmal überdenken.


----------



## nuuub (30. März 2016)

@Worrel

Wie gesagt, ich kann das Thema nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Außerdem ist Zynismus sehr hilfreich wenn man mit der verbortheit mancher Menschen zu tun hat. ^^

Warum sollte ich meinen "Like" überdenken? Enisra hat ja recht. ^^

Jemand der in einem PC Game Forum, ein Foto von seiner fahrenden eisernen-schwanz-verlängerung als Avatar hat, versucht jemanden der vor Jahren Filme heruntergeladen hat lächerlich zu machen. Verstehe ich gar nicht. Laut Enisra schaffe ich es doch auch alleine. Verstehe also nicht warum er sich dann so anstrengt.

Von daher, wo der recht hat, hat er recht.


----------



## MichaelG (30. März 2016)

Und persönlich wird man auch noch. Du machst Dich immer beliebter.... Und DRM ist wesentlich älter als 10 Jahre und das gab es schon in Vor-Steamzeiten. Wobei Steam allein nur Clientbindung ist. Ergo wieder nichts begriffen.


----------



## Rdrk710 (30. März 2016)

```

```
Ganz davon ab, wer hier wen fertig gemacht hat, ist das Raubkopieren von geistigem Eigentum, welches zum käuflichen Erwerb durch den Eigentümer angeboten wird, schlicht eines: Diebstahl. Ich weiß nicht, ob die Gründe, die nuub oder zuvor der andere Poster dargelegt haben, letztlich als so etwas wie "mildernde Umstände" gesehen werden sollten. Der Diebstahl als solcher steht aber wie eine Eins im Raum.

Und nachdem es ein Diebstahl ist (es sei denn, einer beweist mir das Gegenteil), nehme ich mir durchaus das Recht, eine moralische Wertung dieser Sachlage für mich zu treffen, ohne Ansehung der Person.

Was mir dazu einfällt:

1. Jemand hat kein Geld. Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, ist keine tolle Lage, v.a. wenn man sich den Allerwertesten abarbeitet für einen Hungerlohn. Muss man aber dennoch den neusten Film/Game/whatever SOFORT haben? Dafür spricht für mich kein objektiver Grund. Rein moralisch gesehen halte dich daher Diebstahl durchaus verwerflicher, als Verzicht, da keine lebenswichtigen Gründe dafür sprechen, Neuste Filme in Blu-Ray Qualität besitzen zu müssen.

2. Es gibt schlimmere Verbrechen. Das ist wohl deutlich. Bei rein objektiver Betrachtung kann ich aber nicht sehen, wieso dies als "mildernder Umstand" für den Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums herhalten soll. Wo ist dann die Grenze? Wer legt sie fest? Ich persönlich tendiere dazu, Regeln zumindest ideell als absolut zu betrachten, auch wenn sicher allenthalben dagegen verstoßen wird. Verwischt man aber ihre Grenze weil man denkt, das machen doch alle irgendwie, verwischt man in letzter Konsequenz unser gesamtes ethisches Wertsystem. Anders gesagt: Diebstahl ist immer schlimm, egal wer ihn unter welchen Umständen begeht, es sei denn es handelt sich um Mundraub, weil die Familie verhungert oder so etwas. Relativierung durch andere vergehen ist unsinnig. Auch reiche Menschen zu bestehlen ist zunächst immernoch Diebstahl.

Dies führt mich zum Schluss, dass dieser Diebstahl (und der bleibt es in meinen Augen) tatsächlich auch unmoralisch, weil schlicht ungerechtfertigt ist. Wieso Menschen nun verbohrt sind, weil sie diese oder eine ähnliche moralische Interpretation nicht aufgeben können, kann ich daher nicht nachvollziehen. Genau so wenig ist eine sachlich geführte Diskussion um dieses Thema "dumm".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2016)

Ich bewundere den langen Atem jener die Nuuub überhaupt noch zu belehren versuchen. Den hätte ich nicht, denn mit dem Stichwort Diebstahl ist für mich eigentlich alles bereits gesagt.


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Zynismus sehr hilfreich wenn man mit der verbortheit mancher Menschen zu tun hat. ^^


Mit Zynismus ist es wie Salz in der Suppe.


----------



## geo34R (30. März 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hast Du mir Deine Quelle? Bei: Hannibal: Keine Staffel 4 bei NBC | Serienjunkies.de konnte ich nichts von "Schluss wegen Raubkopierern" lesen - vielmehr wird da von schlechten Quoten gesprochen.



Wollte es auch schreiben...die quoten waren einfach viel zu schlecht deswegen mussten sie einen schlussstrich ziehen


----------



## nuuub (30. März 2016)

> Und nachdem es ein Diebstahl ist (es sei denn, einer beweist mir das Gegenteil)



Definition von Diebstahl.

"Einen Diebstahl im Sinne des § 242 Strafgesetzbuch (StGB) begeht, wer einem anderen eine fremde bewegliche Sache in der Absicht wegnimmt, sie sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen."

Wegnahme

"Als Wegnahme  im Sinne des § 242 StGB wird der Bruch fremden Gewahrsams und die  Schaffung neuen Gewahrsams verstanden (nicht notwendigerweise Gewahrsam  des eigentlichen Täters)."

Einfach erklärt, Diebstahl ist wenn man jemandem etwas wegnimmt, und derjenige über die gestohlene Sache nicht mehr verfügen kann. 

Ergo, kopieren ist nicht stehlen. Somit bewiesen. 

Wenn wir hier schon Korinthenkackerei  betreiben wollen. ^^

Vor 15 Jahren war die ganze Filesharing Geschichte wohl eher eine Grauzone. Die einen sagten so, die anderen anders. Deswegen haben sich die Leute hingesetzt und neue Gesetze verabschiedet. Es waren andere Zeiten und klar geregelt war da nix. Wer nicht dabei war, sollte sowieso schweigen.

Wir brauchen nicht darüber diskutieren dass kopieren *grundsätzlich* falsch ist, das ist glaube ich jedem klar. Habe es jetzt oft genug geschrieben, Software und Games sind Tabu.
Darin verstehen wir uns wohl.

Aber was ist mit Filmen die im Fernseher laufen? Darf man sie aufnehmen oder nicht? Ist doch auch kopieren, also laut euch auch Diebstahl ^^ oder nicht? Darf ich die Musik aufnehmen die im Radio läuft? Oder ist es auch Diebstahl?

Also, meine lieben Anwälte, Richter und Henker in eine Person, erklärt es mir mal bitte.

Und wenn wir schon über Gerechtigkeit sprechen... Erklärt mir mal warum man GEZ und die "Pauschalabgabe" bezahlen muss, auch wenn man es nicht nutzen will. ^^


----------



## nuuub (30. März 2016)

> Du machst Dich immer beliebter....



Ich bin nicht hier um mich beliebt zu machen. Es geht mir am allerwertestem vorbei ob mich jemand mag oder nicht.


----------



## Enisra (30. März 2016)

geo34R schrieb:


> Wollte es auch schreiben...die quoten waren einfach viel zu schlecht deswegen mussten sie einen schlussstrich ziehen



Warum wohl waren die Quoten bei einer der Meist Kopierten Serien wohl so schlecht?


----------



## Rdrk710 (30. März 2016)

Naja, du hast bewiesen, dass Raubkopien nicht dem Tatbestand des Diebstahls nach dem Strafgesetzbuch entsprechen. Damit ist für mich noch nicht widerlegt, dass es sich bei dem Fall, dass etwa Blu Rays gezogen werden, die gerad emal neu sind, wie ich schrieb, um geistiges Eigentum handelt, welches gestohlen wurde/wird. Juristisch geshen ein Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht, moralisch schlicht Dienbstahl.

Der Fernsehsender, der den Film ausstrahlt, hat die "Lizenz" dagegen legal erworben, und damit ist das recht zur Veröffentlichung eingeschlossen. Bei gerippten Blu rays ist das schilcht und ergreifend nicht der Fall. Kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied, wie ich finde.

Dass dein GEZ- Vergleich nicht hilft weißt du selbst.

Was eigentlich dein Punkt ist möchte ich wissen, wenn du doch auch zustimmst, dass raubkopieren grundsätzlich falsch ist? NMichts anderes haben hier doch alle gesagt?


----------



## nuuub (30. März 2016)

Rdrk710

Der Punkt ist dass man jeden als Schwerverbrecher behandelt der zugibt dass er kopiertes "zeug" hat.

Ein Film läuft im Fernseher, 

in der einen Wohnung, nimmt der Zuschauer den Film direkt vom Fernseher mit Hilfe seines DVD Recorder.
In der zweiten Wohnung, schaut ein Zuschauer auch gerade zu, da aber sein DVD Rekorder gerade kaputt ist, zieht er ihn sich im Internet herunter.

Das ende vom Lied, alle beide haben auf ihre Festplatte die Kopie des Films.

Der erste, bleibt ein anständiger Bürger dieses Landes mit einer weißen Weste.

Der zweite ist ein Schwerverbrecher der schuld ist an allem bösen auf diese Welt. Er ist ein verdammter Raubkopierer.

Also ganz ehrlich.

Das. Ist. Dämlich.!.

Vielleicht kommt ihr mit dieser Logik klar, ich finde es absolut schwachsinnig.



> Dass dein GEZ- Vergleich nicht hilft weißt du selbst.



Nein, weiß ich nicht.

Wir, die Verbraucher, werden verarscht und veräppelt von den Konzernen. Man erinnert sich nur an das "Branding" bei den Handys, an die vorinstallierte Müll-Software auf den Laptops ende der 90, an die Pauschalabgabe die ich schon erwähnt habe, oder auch an die GEZ.

Eigentlich sollten wir zusammen halten. Stattdessen werden die Konzerne noch in Schutz genommen und ein armer Kerl wie der sparplug, wird bei seinem erstem post regelrecht zerlegt.

Der typ hat den Mut in seinem erstem Post über sein Privates zu sprechen, obwohl er hier wohl schon länger angemeldet ist, dass er 7 Monate seine Klamotten in der Badewanne waschen musste, und wird hier in der Luft zerfetzt. Ich weiß wie schwer es ist solche Zeiten zuzugeben und darüber zu sprechen. 

Dann kommen solche arroganten "saubermänner" die noch nieee im leben etwas unmoralisches getan haben ^^ und machen ihn von allen Seiten an. Ja verdammt, so was kotzt mich an. Manche haben Pech im Leben gehabt, manche haben einfach nur die falsche Entscheidung getroffen. 

Er zieht sich ein paar Sachen aus dem Internet verdammt nochmal! Er verhökert keine Drogen, klaut keine Handys am Bahnhof, er verarscht den Staat nicht mit Harz4 Forderungen wie es viele machen würden, und geht für einen Lohn arbeiten für den die meisten hier wohl nicht mal aufstehen würden.

Null Verständnis. Konzerne und Gesetze über alles. Nieder mit dem bösen Raubkopierer.

Dann kommt einer da her der es nötig hat mit seinem Porsche in einem Pc-Forum anzugeben, und erzählt irgendwas davon was ihn ankotzt und macht ihn erst mal nieder. 
Tja, so was kotzt mich nun mal an.  Wenn vom leben verwöhnte "first-world-bürger" sich das recht herausnehmen andere so nieder zu machen. Solche arrogante Typen lerne ich gerne im RL kennen...

Kommt mal von eurem hohem Ross runter ihr unschuldsengel. 

Das erinnert mich an den guten Uli Hoeneß, den Friedman oder die Schwarzer. Immer den unschuldsengel raushängen lassen, immer die anderen nieder machen, aber selber ein haufen Leichen im Keller. Wird hier wohl auch nicht anders sein.


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ein Film läuft im Fernseher,


Es geht immer noch um SW Ep7. Der läuft noch nicht im Free TV.


----------



## Rdrk710 (30. März 2016)

Ja, angesichts dessen, was Worrel sagt, kann ich dir nicht folgen, tut mir leid. Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, warum Raubkopien neuer Filme (das habe ich wiederholt geschriben- nix Fernsehen) in Ordnung sein sollen. Man sollte auch arme Menschen davon nicht ausnehmen. Jeder sollte doch gleich behandelt werden. Das eigentliche Problem liegt hier am Lohn, und das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.

Dass die Konzerne uns zum teil nach Strich und Faden verarschen, dem stimme ich zu. Niemand zwingt dich aber, deren Produkte zu kaufen, und gleich dreimal nicht, deren Produkte zu rippen. 

 Die GEZ Sache beruht allerdings auf einem Staatsvertrag, dessen Vorgänger auch schon auf seine Rehctstaatlichkeit hin überprüft wurde. Jedem steht es frei, sich politisch zu engagieren und eine Änderung der Gesetzeslage herbeizuführen.

Dass dich unser "hohes Ross" ankotzt habe ich verstanden. Allerdings, du erlaubst dir selbst auch ganz schöne Mutmaßungen zu einzelnen Personen hier, obwohl du deinerseits auch einen feuchten Furz über sie weißt (ich tue es zumindest). 
Worrel schrieb jedoch, er hat's auch nicht dicke, und übt lieber Verzicht als alles zu besitzen. Ist das nicht grundsätzlich mal lobenswerter als zu sagen: "Ich habe kein Geld also ziehe ich Filme" ?
MichalG's Porsche im Profilbild. Mag dick aufgetragen sein. Kann es aber nicht sein, dass es ein gebrauchter ist, für den er sich zudem noch jahrelang den Hintern abgearbeitet hat?Und zudem, selbst wenn er Kohle hat: Mögleicherweise ist ihm das nicht in den Schoß gefallen, sondern er hat sich Jahrelang abgearbeitet dafür? Ich weiß es nicht, und du sicher auch nicht. Daher urteile ich an dieser Stelle nicht weiter. Du tust es aber. Was du anderen vorwirfst machst du selbst zu genüge.

Was ich sagen will: Sitzt du nicht auch irgendwo auf deinem eigenem hohen Ross? Zumindest zeigts du ganz deutlich, dass du auf uns anderen herabblickst. Ich weiß nicht, ob das zieführend in deiner Argumentation ist, die ich an ANSÄTZEN sogar nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Wir, die Verbraucher, werden verarscht und veräppelt von den Konzernen. Man erinnert sich nur an das "Branding" bei den Handys, an die vorinstallierte Müll-Software auf den Laptops ende der 90, an die Pauschalabgabe die ich schon erwähnt habe, oder auch an die GEZ.


Und was haben diese Mißstände mit Spieleherstellern, Musikfirmen oder Hollywood zu tun? also die anderen, außer der Pauschalabgabe.

Und wie soll das als logischer Schluß Raubkopien rechtfertigen?



> Eigentlich sollten wir zusammen halten.


Tun wir ja. "Wir" Menschen, die einen gerechten Lohn fordern, der bei diversen Medienerstellern eben nur dann ankommt, wenn auch genügend Einnahmen vorhanden sind.



> Stattdessen werden die Konzerne noch in Schutz genommen


Genau - wir armen ausgebeuteten Komsumsklaven, gegen die bösen, bösen Konzerne, die einfach Geld für ihre Dienstleistungen und Waren haben wollen. Unverschämtheit!



> Der typ hat den Mut in seinem erstem Post über sein Privates zu sprechen, obwohl er hier wohl schon länger angemeldet ist, dass er 7 Monate seine Klamotten in der Badewanne waschen musste, und wird hier in der Luft zerfetzt. Ich weiß wie schwer es ist solche Zeiten zuzugeben und darüber zu sprechen.


Ich kann mich ja irren, aber über diesen Sachverhalt hat sich doch kein einziger das Maul zerrissen.
 Lediglich seine Einstellung zum Thema Raubkopien wurde hier zum Thema gemacht.



> Manche haben Pech im Leben gehabt, manche haben einfach nur die falsche Entscheidung getroffen.


Wieviel Pech muß ich im Leben gehabt haben, um mir das Gesamtwerk von Zappa runterladen zu dürfen?
Und wieviel für die aktuelle Top Ten der Single Charts?
Reicht der plötzliche Tod des besten Freundes für den exklusiven Bonustrack einer Japan Import CD oder krieg ich da schon die ganze gerippte CD für?

oder hat das am Ende unter Umständen möglicherweise eventuell vielleicht überhaupt nix miteinander zu tun?


----------



## nuuub (30. März 2016)

@Worrel

Alles klar. Es geht also um Star Wars VII. Kriegen wir hin.

Eigentlich wollte ich den Film nicht kaufen, für mich war es der schlechteste von allen StarWars filmen. Die Geschichte von E4 geklaut, der Bösewicht war eine Lachplatte. Nichts desto trotz. Euch geht es ja darum dass das Disney Universum nicht pleite geht. 

sparplug, schicke mir per pn deinen Namen und deine Adresse, sobald der Film raus kommt, kaufe ich ihn und schicke es dir. Du musst ihn nicht runter laden.

Wir wollen doch nicht dass die Engeln hier im Forum, wegen uns bösen Menschen, um den schlaf gebracht werden.


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Euch geht es ja darum dass das Disney Universum nicht pleite geht.


Ja, genau darum geht es. Ich bin auch dafür, daß man bei jedem anderen Film, den man kauft, nochmal zusätzlich 10 Euro an Disney spendet, alleine als Ausgleich dafür, daß andere sich den Film raubkopieren.


----------



## nuuub (31. März 2016)

> Ja, genau darum geht es



Kann ich verstehen. Dieser armer Disney Konzern ist ja kurz vor der Pleite. 
Liegt wohl daran dass sie soviel wert auf Moral, Anstand und Gerechtigkeit legen...

"Star Wars"-Boykott deutscher Kinos: Die Macht erwacht nicht überall - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Dieser armer Disney Konzern ist ja kurz vor der Pleite.


Manchmal hilft es, bei einem Posting auch den zweiten Satz zu lesen.

Manchmal braucht man  allerdings auch noch das hier:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taiwez (31. März 2016)

Wieso gehst du denn nicht auf Rdrk's Post ein? Zu viel Wahrheitsgehalt für dich?


----------



## McDrake (31. März 2016)

Was hat denn der Herr nuuub für einen Job?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was hat denn der Herr nuuub für einen Job?


Pirat...


----------



## McDrake (31. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Pirat...



Im grünen Kostüm... Robin Hood!
Er nimmts von den bösen Reichen (Disney) und verteilts an die Hilfsbedürftigen (sich selber)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Im grünen Kostüm... Robin Hood!
> Er nimmts von den bösen Reichen (Disney) und verteilts an die Hilfsbedürftigen (sich selber)


Nein, definitiv Pirat. Er argumentiert so wie Jack Sparrow nuschelt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. März 2016)

Wie hier wieder die Leute fertig gemacht werden, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Bis einer weint!


----------



## McDrake (31. März 2016)

Es war eigentlich eine ernst gemeint Frage


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es war eigentlich eine ernst gemeint Frage


Und meinerseits eine ernst gemeinte Antwort. Ein Filesharing-Pirat. ^^


----------



## nuuub (31. März 2016)

> Manchmal hilft es, bei einem Posting auch den zweiten Satz zu lesen.



Manchmal hilft es den ganzen Post zu lesen.



> Dieser armer Disney Konzern ist ja kurz vor der Pleite.
> Liegt wohl daran dass sie soviel wert auf Moral, Anstand und Gerechtigkeit legen...



Ist ebenfalls Sarkastisch gemeint ^^


----------



## nuuub (31. März 2016)

> Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, warum Raubkopien neuer Filme (das habe  ich wiederholt geschriben- nix Fernsehen) in Ordnung sein sollen



Ich habe nicht gesagt dass es in Ordnung ist. Es ist aber auch nicht in Ordnung so jemanden dermaßen an den pranger zu stellen, als ob er gerade zwei Kinder verspeist hätte.



> Das eigentliche Problem liegt hier am Lohn, und das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.



Richtig. Da hast du recht.



> Dass die Konzerne uns zum teil nach Strich und Faden verarschen, dem  stimme ich zu. Niemand zwingt dich aber, deren Produkte zu kaufen, und  gleich dreimal nicht, deren Produkte zu rippen.



Richtig. 

Wenn ein Konzern wie Apple, in den letzten 5 Jahren in Deutschland 40 Millionen Steuern bezahlt hat, bei einem Gewinn von 4.5 Milliarden, dann stimmt da vorne und hinten etwas nicht. Am Geldmangel kann es nicht liegen, schließlich hat Apple auf eine Insel knapp 200 Milliarden Dollar gebunkert.

Wenn also jemand Apple verarscht, hält sich mein Mitleid für diesen Konzern in Grenzen. Da drücke ich ein Auge zu und gut ist.



> Allerdings, du erlaubst dir selbst auch ganz schöne Mutmaßungen zu  einzelnen Personen hier, obwohl du deinerseits auch einen feuchten Furz  über sie weißt (ich tue es zumindest).



Tja, jemand wie sparplug ist hier mal ehrlich und sagt wie er dazu steht, und es kommen die Hobby-Psychologen wie MichaelG oder Sauerlandboy aus ihren löchern. Man unterstellt ihm "ein nicht vorhandenes Unrechtsgefühl", obwohl sparplug ganz klar schon zu beginn schreibt, ((wenn auch Sie nicht gut zu heißen sind), dass er weiß dass es falsch ist. 

Dann kann ich es wohl auch machen, den Hobby Psychologen spielen. ^^

Willst du ein Beispiel für solche Spielchen?

MichaelG meinte dass er schon lange keinen Urlaub gemacht hat. Man verzichtet auf Urlaub selten wegen Zeitmangel, meisten wohl eher aus Geldmangel. Auf der anderen Seite, fährt er einen Porsche. Was er ja jedem zeigt ^^
Schlussfolgerung, er arbeitet um sich eine eiserne-schwanz-verlängerung leisten zu können. Es reicht ihm nicht damit im RL anzugeben, er muss es auch in einem PC Game Forum machen. Wäre es ein Autoforum, würde ich es noch verstehen, aber ein PC Game Forum?

Ein Psychologe würde jetzt sagen, dass er sofort zu beginn seine Position klarstellen will und andere damit auf ihren Platz verweisen will. ^^

So wie er den sparplug angemacht hat, würde ich da voll und ganz zustimmen.



> Was ich sagen will: Sitzt du nicht auch irgendwo auf deinem eigenem  hohen Ross? Zumindest zeigts du ganz deutlich, dass du auf uns anderen  herabblickst.



Würden die jungs nicht auf den sparplug losgehen, hätte ich auch nicht weiter gemacht, so einfach ist es.

Er ist ehrlich genug zuzugeben wie er dazu steht, und wird dafür so niedergemacht. Seine Situation ist beschissen genug, da muss es nicht sein ihn auch noch mit dreck zu bewerfen. 

Kann aber wohl nur jemand verstehen der ebenfalls in so eine Situation steckte. 

Kann jemand von sich behaupten dass er noch nie im leben etwas illegales heruntergeladen hat? Dass er noch nie etwas auf einem USB stick von einem Kumpel bekommen hat? Dass er sich noch nie einen Film auf movie2k angeschaut hat?

Ich glaube es keinem. Keinem einzigem. Von daher halte ich dieses "unschuldengel" gequatsche  für pure Heuchelei. Nichts weiter.


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Kann jemand von sich behaupten dass er noch nie im leben etwas illegales heruntergeladen hat? Dass er noch nie etwas auf einem USB stick von einem Kumpel bekommen hat? Dass er sich noch nie einen Film auf movie2k angeschaut hat?
> 
> Ich glaube es keinem. Keinem einzigem. Von daher halte ich dieses "unschuldengel" gequatsche  für pure Heuchelei. Nichts weiter.


a) Es geht nicht um Extreme Einzelfälle wie "keine einzige Raubkopie" oder "keine einziges gekauftes Original", sondern um die generelle Einstellung dazu und da ist es eben ein Unterschied ...

.... aber das habe ich ja weiter oben schon geschrieben.


b) Wie ich ebenfalls weiter oben schon geschrieben habe:

"Wieviel Pech muß ich im Leben gehabt haben, um mir das Gesamtwerk von Zappa runterladen zu dürfen?
Und wieviel für die aktuelle Top Ten der Single Charts?
Reicht der plötzliche Tod des besten Freundes für den exklusiven Bonustrack einer Japan Import CD oder krieg ich da schon die ganze gerippte CD für?

oder hat das am Ende unter Umständen möglicherweise eventuell vielleicht überhaupt nix miteinander zu tun?"


----------



## Frullo (31. März 2016)

Uao, da ist man mal gaaanz kurz weg - und schon ist hier der Teufel los?  

Kleines Gedankenspiel für die Argumentierfreudigen: Hätten Leute die wie ich mit der ganzen vierköpfigen Familie SW7 bereits im Kino gesehen haben ein moralisches Anrecht auf einen Rabatt auf die DVD? Ich meine, mir wird ja dann nicht etwas (für mich und meine Liebsten) komplett neues verkauft...

Apropos Star Wars - Für "Eine neue Hoffnung" habe ich eine Menge Kohle hingeblättert:

- 2 mal in den 70ern im Kino gesehen.
- Im Minimum ein Dutzend mal in der Videothek ausgeliehen.
- Die Videokassette gekauft.
- Nochmals im Kino gesehen, als die Special Edition rauskam.
- Die Special Edition auf Videokassette gekauft.
- Die OT auf DVD gekauft.

Kriege ich dafür wenigstens eine persönliche Grusskarte von George?


----------



## Rdrk710 (31. März 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Uao, da ist man mal gaaanz kurz weg - und schon ist hier der Teufel los?



PCG- Forum in a nutshell 



> Hätten Leute die wie ich mit der ganzen vierköpfigen Familie SW7 bereits im Kino gesehen haben ein moralisches Anrecht auf einen Rabatt auf die DVD?



Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Mit dem Kinobesuch hast du dir ja wissentlich das Recht erworben, den Film "öffentlich" EIN MAL vorgeführt zu bekommen. Das hat nichts mit dem Recht für die private Vorführung zu Hause zu tun, welches du quasi mit der DVD gesondert erwirbst. Du kannst ja auch das eine unabhängig vom anderen erwerben, da sehe ich keine Gesetzmäßigkeiten oder weitergehenden rechte auf deiner Seite als Konsument. Niemand zwingt dich ja, ins Kino zu gehen oder die DVD zu erwerben.  

Disney könnte sich freilich eine solche Aktion erlauben, das wäre aber eine reine Werbemaßnahme, und so nett ist der Konzern mal wirklich nicht 

Bei dir ist gar nicht ersichtlich, dass dich Star Wars so interessieren könnte.  Wenn du aber von Goerge ne Grußkarte bekommen solltest, was müsste dann der Toilettenpapierhersteller meines Vertrauens für mich springen lassen nach so vielen Jahren der Treue?  *lol*


----------



## McDrake (31. März 2016)

Von HdR habe ich jeden Teil *mindesten*s 2 mal (CE, Kinofassung DVD, Directors Cut, BR-Box).
So what? ist ja meine Schuld, wenn ich das Geld so ausgeben will.

Da ich inzwischen nicht mehr so an der Quelle (*) bin, musste ich mich da ein wenig zurückhalten.
Aber oh Wunder, das klappt sehr gut.

Es geht nicht darum, dass reiche noch reicher werden, sondern ums Prinzip

Und nochmals:
Als "Entschuldigung" anzumerken, dass das eigene Leben nicht gerade toll verlaufen ist, ist KEINE Entschuldigung!
Denn, ab wann darf man denn eine Packung Zigaretten klauen (Tabakindustrie ist auch nicht arm) oder eine Colaflasche mitgehen lassen?
Reicht das, wenn man mal eine Ohrfeige bekommen hat?

Gratis in ÖV fahren (die fährt ja so oder so, egal ob ich zahle oder nicht)?
Da muss man dann schon ein traumatisches Erlebnis vorweisen können.

etc etc



(*)
Ist wohl auch der Grund, warum ich das ganze Raubrittertum sehr argwöhnisch beobachte.
Ich habe direkt miterlebt, wie die Musikbranche ende der 90er, den Bach unter ging.
Hatte sicherlich auch was mit der Trägheit jener Industrie zu tun. 
Aber die Auswirkungen der Digitalisierung, bzw das einfache Handhaben illegaler Verbreitung, ist noch heute ein grosses Problem.

Die heutige Generation von Konsumenten kennt teilweise gar keine andere Methode mehr, als alles gratis" aus dem Netz zu holen.
Hier in der Schweiz ists ja sogar legal. Nur die Verbreitung ist strafbar.
Also lernen heutige Kinder von ihren Vätern, dass diese Art von Beschaffung in Ordnung ist.
Und sowas macht mich echt sauer.


----------



## Rdrk710 (31. März 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Kann jemand von sich behaupten dass er noch nie im leben etwas illegales heruntergeladen hat? Dass er noch nie etwas auf einem USB stick von einem Kumpel bekommen hat? Dass er sich noch nie einen Film auf movie2k angeschaut hat?
> 
> Ich glaube es keinem. Keinem einzigem. Von daher halte ich dieses "unschuldengel" gequatsche  für pure Heuchelei. Nichts weiter.



Ich verstehe schon, was du meinst. Ich kann es von mir jedenfalls auch nicht behaupten. Allerdings muss ich sagen, ich habe es schon lange nicht mehr getan. Und das ist dann schon eine Einstellungssache, wie ich finde, da gebe ich den anderen hier recht. Du nimmst Apple als Beispiel her. Irgendwo verständlich, so wie du es darstellst. Aber ich persönlich mache mir dann, so wie viele es hier auch erwähnt haben, Sorgen darum, wo denn die Grenzen gezogen werden. Daher halte ich es eben immer noch für besser, wenn man gar nicht erst anfängt, in die Richtung zu argumentieren (Kein Geld --> Gesellschaft verarscht einen --> Warum nicht ne Blu Ray ziehen statt zu kaufen?). Wie gesagt, auch reiche bestehlen (Apple) ist immer noch Diebstahl. Der nächste klaut dann wirklich ne Packung Kippen, wie oben geschrieben, weil die Tabakindustrie böse ist, usw. Ich fürchte, dass damit zu viele Leute ihren Mangel an Unrechtsbewusstsein decken wollen.


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2016)

Auf den Punkt gebracht:


McDrake schrieb:


> Die heutige Generation von Konsumenten kennt teilweise gar keine andere Methode mehr, als alles gratis" aus dem Netz zu holen...
> Also lernen heutige Kinder von ihren Vätern, dass diese Art von Beschaffung in Ordnung ist.
> Und sowas macht mich echt sauer.


----------



## Frullo (31. März 2016)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Mit dem Kinobesuch hast du dir ja wissentlich das Recht erworben, den Film "öffentlich" EIN MAL vorgeführt zu bekommen. Das hat nichts mit dem Recht für die private Vorführung zu Hause zu tun, welches du quasi mit der DVD gesondert erwirbst.



Also für Dich macht es keinen Unterschied, dass ich den Film schon kenne, während jemand anders der den Film noch nie gesehen hat für die DVD dasselbe bezahlt wie ich?   Es geht mir hier überhaupt nicht darum, irgendeinen legalen Anspruch stellen zu wollen, sondern den rein moralischen: Ich habe den Film schon gesehen, aus welchem moralischen Grund soll ich dasselbe zahlen wie jemand, der ihn noch nie gesehen hat?



Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt dich ja, ins Kino zu gehen oder die DVD zu erwerben.



Es geht mir ja auch nicht um Zwang. 


Wir sind uns heutzutage dermassen an fixe Preise für alles gewohnt - es sei denn man geht in ein entsprechendes Land, oder auf den Flohmarkt, wo noch gehandelt wird - dass es uns nicht einmal mehr in den Sinn kommt, einen Preis in Frage zu stellen: Take it or leave it. So sind wir es uns gewohnt. Aber ist das tatsächlich auch richtig? 



Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Disney könnte sich freilich eine solche Aktion erlauben, das wäre aber eine reine Werbemaßnahme, und so nett ist der Konzern mal wirklich nicht



Es geht mir doch nicht um nett sondern um fair sein. Ich empfinde es in diesem Sinne nicht als fair, dass ich denselben Preis zahle, wie jemand der den Film noch nie gesehen hat - und wenn es auch nur ein Euro unterschied wäre. Ich empfinde es auch nicht als fair, dass mit meinem Eintrittsgeld nebenbei noch 5 Verlust einbringende Gurken finanziert werden. Aber als guter, rechtschaffener Bürger bleibt mir doch nur: Take it or leave it, nicht wahr?



Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Bei dir ist gar nicht ersichtlich, dass dich Star Wars so interessieren könnte.



Autsch! 



Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Wenn du aber von Goerge ne Grußkarte bekommen solltest, was müsste dann der Toilettenpapierhersteller meines Vertrauens für mich springen lassen nach so vielen Jahren der Treue?  *lol*



Stopp, Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, der Toilettenpapierhersteller Deines Vertrauens hätte Dir immer wieder DASSELBE Toilettenpapier - welches Du schon benutzt hast - verkauft, zusätzlich noch mit ein paar Blümchen verziert?


----------



## Rdrk710 (31. März 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Also für Dich macht es keinen Unterschied, dass ich den Film schon kenne, während jemand anders der den Film noch nie gesehen hat für die DVD dasselbe bezahlt wie ich?   Es geht mir hier überhaupt nicht darum, irgendeinen legalen Anspruch stellen zu wollen, sondern den rein moralischen: Ich habe den Film schon gesehen, aus welchem moralischen Grund soll ich dasselbe zahlen wie jemand, der ihn noch nie gesehen hat?



Wenn es sich um 1x Kinobesuch und dann den Kauf einer Blu Ray handelt, nicht. Wo ich bei dir bin wäre der Fall, dass du meinetwegen Episode 4 auf VHS, dann auf DVD und schließlich auf Blu Ray kaufst- dafür könnten sie sich wirklich was einfallen lassen 
. 


> Stopp, Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, der Toilettenpapierhersteller Deines Vertrauens hätte Dir immer wieder DASSELBE Toilettenpapier - welches Du schon benutzt hast - verkauft, zusätzlich noch mit ein paar Blümchen verziert?



Willst du's wirklich wissen? 
Aber ja, deswegen, siehe oben


----------



## nuuub (1. April 2016)

Zum wiederholten mal, "Diebstahl" und "Kopieren" ist nicht das gleiche. 

Eure Beispiele mit der Zigarettenschachtel greifen also in dem Fall nicht. Ist schon erklärt und mit Paragraphen belegt.

Was die Gesetzeslage in Deutschland angeht. Das wusste ich jetzt nicht. 

Streamcloud: Aktuelle Filme und Serien online schauen – ist das legal? - CHIP

Also, um beim Thema zu bleiben, den neuen Star Wars Film herunterladen darf man nicht. Das ist ganz klar illegal usw.
Sich den Film aber anschauen, ist zwar nicht legal, aber auch nicht illegal. Ist eine Grauzone im Moment. ^^

Also sparplug, nicht downloaden, nur anschauen ^^

Das mit dem Angebot gilt trotzdem noch. Gerade geschaut, am 28 April ist es soweit. Wenn ich deine Daten habe, schicke ich dir die DVD/BluRay zu.


----------



## Batze (1. April 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die heutige Generation von Konsumenten kennt teilweise gar keine andere Methode mehr, als alles gratis" aus dem Netz zu holen.
> Hier in der Schweiz ists ja sogar legal. Nur die Verbreitung ist strafbar.
> Also lernen heutige Kinder von ihren Vätern, dass diese Art von Beschaffung in Ordnung ist.
> Und sowas macht mich echt sauer.


Wir waren damals doch nicht anders.
Vom Taschengeld wurde 1 LP gekauft und der Rest aus Radio und bei Kumpels mitgeschnitten/kopiert, also Raubkopiert, und das nicht zu knapp. Also meine Kassetten Sammlung war um einiges Größer als meine Platten Sammlung.
Bei der Film Video Sammlung war es doch das gleiche, und die ersten C64er Games wurden auch fleißig kopiert.
Und beschwert hat sich niemand.

Natürlich ist es heute einfacher an gewisse Medien zu kommen, aber man soll doch bitte nicht so tun als ob früher nicht raubkopiert wurde, im Gegenteil.


----------



## McDrake (1. April 2016)

Dem ist sicher so.
Aber sind wir ehrlich. Das war 
a) ein rechter Aufwand und sehr Zeitintensiv.
b) die Qualität kam in den seltensten Fällen an das Original ran.
c) bei den C64-Versionen waren die Intros der Cracker teilweise hochwertiger als das Game selber


----------



## Worrel (1. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Wir waren damals doch nicht anders.
> Vom Taschengeld wurde 1 LP gekauft und der Rest aus Radio und bei Kumpels mitgeschnitten/kopiert, also Raubkopiert, und das nicht zu knapp. Also meine Kassetten Sammlung war um einiges Größer als meine Platten Sammlung.



Radio mitschneiden durfte man doch schon immer?
Und Mix Kassetten (heutzutage eher CDs) - ich weiß nicht, wie die rechtliche Lage damals™ war, aber heutzutage darf man ja eine Handvoll Kopien verteilen. Das sind also keine Raubkopien.



> Und beschwert hat sich niemand.


Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das hieße ja: die Handbuch Abfragen und ähnliche Anfänge des Kopierschutzes haben sich die Hersteller aus purer Langeweile ausgedacht.


----------



## McDrake (1. April 2016)

Radiomitschnitte war aber so oder so recht schwierig und schon damals wurden die wenigsten Songs bis zum Ende abgespielt.


----------



## Wynn (1. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlFq5oMB1Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja damals das neue Jahrtausend als die Industrie total versagt hat und statt ihr Geschäftsmodell zu modernisieren jeden und alles verklagt hat ^^


----------



## MichaelG (1. April 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Radiomitschnitte war aber so oder so recht schwierig und schon damals wurden die wenigsten Songs bis zum Ende abgespielt.



Bei Rias 2 wurden damals an den Wochenenden immer komplette Alben ohne Unterbrechung gesendet, weil sie gewußt haben, daß die Ossis sich diese auf Kassette aufnehmen. War schon ein Ritual und vom Sender so gewollt.


----------



## Batze (1. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Radio mitschneiden durfte man doch schon immer?



Da magst du Recht haben.
Aber wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Radio Mitschnitt und Internet Mitschnitt, beides am Ende das Genau gleiche....
Bei dem einem wird weggeschaut, bzw. es ist erlaubt, bei dem anderem nicht, verstehe wer will?
TV Aufnahmen sind erlaubt, Film Runterladen sind verboten, usw.
Beides sind Mitschnitte, Kopien, Raubkopien..Wo greift das Gesetzt?


----------



## Worrel (1. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Bei dem einem wird weggeschaut, bzw. es ist erlaubt, bei dem anderem nicht, verstehe wer will?
> TV Aufnahmen sind erlaubt, Film Runterladen sind verboten, usw.
> Beides sind Mitschnitte, Kopien, Raubkopien..Wo greift das Gesetzt?


Ganz einfach: "Mitschnitte sind erlaubt. "Mitschnitte" sind es aber nur dann, wenn es abgespielt und offiziell genehmigt mitgeschnitten wurde, dh: 

OK:
- Radioaufnahme
- YouTube Video abspielen und dabei aufnehmen
- Spiel spielen und den Bildschirm abfilmen
- Musik abspielen und Mikro zum Aufnehmen vor die Lautsprecher halten

nicht OK:
- Datenträger kopieren (außer zur persönlichen Archivierung)
- Musik/Film/Spiel Dateien kopieren


----------



## Batze (1. April 2016)

Mittschnitte wurden auch damals bestimmt nicht "offiziell" erlaubt.

Aber ich weiß was du meinst du meinst, und da hast du natürlich Recht.


----------



## nuuub (2. April 2016)

Auf einmal geht es doch.

Bin kein religiöser Mensch, Religionen sind für mich nicht die Lösung sonder eher das Problem. Dennoch kann man ab und zu in den Schriften etwas finden dass gar nicht so verkehrt ist. 

Johannes 8:7

"... wer unter euch ohne Sünde sei, der werfe den ersten Stein auf sie."

Sollte sich der eine oder der andere zu Herzen nehmen. Heilige gibt es nicht, nur Menschen die sich arrogante und lächerlicher weise für welche halten.


----------



## MichaelG (2. April 2016)

Du hast es offensichtlich immer noch nicht begriffen....


----------



## McDrake (2. April 2016)

Ich bleibe allerdings dabei:
Seit ich Geld verdiene (auch als Lehrling ng), habe ich wohl wirklich 99% dieser Medien gekauft.


----------



## Batze (2. April 2016)

Ach, was mir gerade so einfällt, Anekdote aus meiner Jugend Zeit.

Damals gab es bei Video Recorder so etwas wie VPS, jede Programm Zeitschrift hatte die Codes dazu , die Zeiten um den Video Recorder richtig zu Programmieren um den Mitschnitt(Die Raubkopie)Exakt, perfekt zu machen.
ARD/ZDF sendeten dieses Extra Signal aus um die Aufnahme (In heutiger Sprache Raubkopie) perfekt hin zu bekommen. Was für ein Service.
Viele Recorder hatten sogar das als Extra Feature ausgewiesen um den Verkauf anzukurbeln, ganz legal.
Video Recorder ohne guten VPS (Raubkopie Funktion) wurden erst gar nicht gekauft und hatten Null Chance auf Absatz.

Von wegen nicht erlaubt, das war sogar ein riesen Verkaufs Argument um Filme besser kopieren zu können, wie gesagt, ganz *LEGAL*.

Also jeder der die Zeiten des Video Recorders noch kennt, der weiß was ich meine.

Und wegen der Musik, es gab sogar Radio Zeitschriften wo genau angesagt wurde wann gelabert wurde und wann Werbung kommt, selbst die Radio DJs sagten ganz klar, wann man auf die Taste drücken musste um den perfekten Schnitt zu bekommen.
Also dagegen ist die heutige Raubkopierer Szene ein Witz (um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen).

Damals hat die Industrie damit gelebt auch davon zu profitieren, der Absatz von Leer Video Kassetten und MC Kassetten war ein Milliarden Geschäft ohne gleichen.
Firmen wie TDK BASF Maxell usw. waren jedem ein Begriff wenn es um Roh Kassetten zum (Raub)kopieren ging.

Irgendwie hat man da etwas versäumt.


----------



## MichaelG (2. April 2016)

Und genau aus den Gründen waren das keine Raubkopien sondern hoch offiziell erlaubte und geduldete Mitschnitte. Ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## golani79 (2. April 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kleines Gedankenspiel für die Argumentierfreudigen: Hätten Leute die wie ich mit der ganzen vierköpfigen Familie SW7 bereits im Kino gesehen haben ein moralisches Anrecht auf einen Rabatt auf die DVD? Ich meine, mir wird ja dann nicht etwas (für mich und meine Liebsten) komplett neues verkauft...



Hätte der Produzent / Publisher dann nicht auch ein moralisches Anrecht darauf, dass du die DVD öfter kaufst? 
Ich mein, wenn eine ganze Familie den Film schaut, kanns doch gar nicht sein, dass du nur einmal zahlst?


----------



## Batze (2. April 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und genau aus den Gründen waren das keine Raubkopien sondern hoch offiziell erlaubte und geduldete Mitschnitte. Ein großer Unterschied.



Mir soll mal ein Richter erklären wo der Unterschied ist. Ich zieh mir Musik aus dem Radio, was ja erlaubt ist, ich zieh mir Musik aus dem Internet (wo ich ja auch schon (versteckte) Gebühren für zahlen muss), das ist verboten.
In beiden Fällen nicht ganz toll für den Interpreten, aber in der einen Sache ist es erlaubt, in der anderen Sache spricht man von Raubkopie. Verstehe wer will die Gesetzgebung.


----------



## Worrel (2. April 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Auf einmal geht es doch.


Was auch immer. ... 



> Bin kein religiöser Mensch, Religionen sind für mich nicht die Lösung sonder eher das Problem. Dennoch kann man ab und zu in den Schriften etwas finden dass gar nicht so verkehrt ist.
> 
> Johannes 8:7
> 
> ...


Oh, platte Bibelsprüche. Kann ich auch: 

2. Mose 20, 15 
Du sollst nicht stehlen.


Weitere in der Bibel vorgeschriebene Regeln:

Du sollst keine Kleidung aus mehr als einem Stoff tragen (Mose 3, 19:19)

Schneide dir nicht die Haare und schere nicht deinen Bart. (Mose 3, 19:27)

Wenn du herausfindest, dass eine Stadt einen anderen Gott verehrt, sollst du die Bewohner töten und die ganze Stadt mit allem darin anzünden. (Mose 5, 13:12-15)

Steinige jeden, der eine andere Religion praktiziert. (Mose 5, 17:2-7)

Frauen sollten sich nicht mit Zöpfen oder Gold oder Perlen oder köstlichem Gewand schmücken. (1 Timotheus 2:9)

Frauen sollten im Allgemeinen unterwürfig und still sein, niemals lehren oder in irgendeiner Weise über dem Mann stehen. (1 Timotheus 2:12)


Wie immer, sucht man sich aus der Bibel/Koran etc halt das raus, was einem gerade in den Kram paßt und ignoriert das für einen in der jeweiligen Situation Unpassende. Das gilt für *alle* - vom Papst bis zum radikal-terroristischen "Prediger".



PS: Interessanter Aspekt des Themas Raubkopie: Illegale Raubkopien: Warum Software-Piraten unsere Spiele-Kultur retten – GIGA


----------



## nuuub (2. April 2016)

@Worrel

schön, deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben, "ab und zu". ^^

Da du ganz schön langsam zu sein scheinst, es wurde ja schon zwei oder drei mal erklärt, hier nochmal extra für dich.

Definition von Diebstahl.

"Einen Diebstahl im Sinne des § 242 Strafgesetzbuch (StGB) begeht, wer  einem anderen eine fremde bewegliche Sache in der Absicht *wegnimmt*, sie  sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen."

*Wegnahme*

"Als Wegnahme  im Sinne des § 242 StGB wird der Bruch fremden Gewahrsams  und die  Schaffung neuen Gewahrsams verstanden (nicht notwendigerweise  Gewahrsam  des eigentlichen Täters)."

Also, gaaaanz langsam, nur für dich. Anders scheint es ja nicht zu gehen.

Du nehmen anderen zeug weg, andere hat das zeug nicht mehr, das ist Diebstahl.

Du kopieren etwas, der andere hat es immer noch, kein Diebstahl sondern Kopie.

Soll ich dir vielleicht ein Bildchen malen damit du es kapierst?

Du kannst ja versuchen den Papst dazu zu bewegen die 10 Gebote zu ergänzen, zb. "Du sollst nicht kopieren" ^^

Im übrigen, das recht auf eine "Privatkopie" gab es, und gibt es immer noch, §53 UrhG. Während Diebstahl verboten war und immer noch ist. 

Wer den unterschied immer noch nicht kapiert, dem kann man ohne jegliche Schuldgefühle Blödheit unterstellen. 

@Batze



> Damals hat die Industrie damit gelebt auch davon zu profitieren,



Die Industrie profitiert davon immer noch. Die Pauschalabgabe habe ich schon erklärt. Es gab sie damals, und es gibt sie heute. Es ist völlig irrelevant ob man den "moralischen" ^^ weg geht und nichts kopiertes anschaut/hört, oder ob man es doch tut, bezahlen muss man trotzdem. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pauschalabgabe


----------



## MichaelG (2. April 2016)

Privatkopie einer Ware die Du bereits rechtmäßig besitzt. Entweder bist Du (sorry) sooo doof oder stellst Du Dich nur so bescheuert an?


----------



## Worrel (2. April 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> @Worrel [...] hier nochmal extra für dich.
> 
> Definition von Diebstahl.
> 
> ...


Schön und gut. Und was hat das jetzt mit dem "Stehlen" aus der Bibel zu tun?
Also der Definition dessen, was man wie anderen wegnehmen darf, zu einer Zeit in der es für das gemeine Volk völlig undenkbar war, etwas anders zu kopieren als es abzuschreiben oder nachzubauen und wo das bitgenaue Kopieren per Knopfdruck nicht ansatzweise vorstellbar war? Die Technologie dazu hat hat ja gerade mal ein paar Jahrzehnte auf dem Buckel - Bibeltexte hingegen 2 Jahr*tausende*!
Sprich: bei der Formulierung hat man all das *damals denkbare* mit eingeschlossen. 

Wenn die Bibel und damit auch die 10 Gebote *heutzutage *geschrieben würde(n), würde die "Du sollst nicht stehlen" Formulierung 100%ig auch Raubkopien beinhalten.

Siehe auch in den 5 Silas der buddhistischen Lehre, wo es allgemeiner heißt:
_"Die Abneigung gegen das Nehmen von Nichtgegebenem mit einzuüben - das nehme ich auf mich."_



> Du nehmen anderen zeug weg, andere hat das zeug nicht mehr, das ist Diebstahl.
> 
> Du kopieren etwas, der andere hat es immer noch, kein Diebstahl sondern Kopie.
> 
> Soll ich dir vielleicht ein Bildchen malen damit du es kapierst?


Schöne Idee. Mal doch mal ein Bildchen, mit dem das jemand begreifen kann, der *zu Jesus' Lebzeiten* auf Erden wandelte. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2016)

sorry worrel aber wo das Thema Bibel gerade hier ist ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein gewisser Jesus von Nazareth soll, vor schon knapp 2000 Jahren, unbestätigten Aufzeichnungen nach, aus je einem Fisch und einem Brot Raubkopien erstellt und diese auch verteilt haben. Hierdurch wurde unzähligen Bäckern und Fischern die Lebensgrundlage entzogen, der oben genannte Verdächtige soll der Weinindustrie durch die Konvertierung von Wasser zu Wein erhebliche Umsatzeinbußen beschert haben.



Ich heisse übrigens nichtlizensierte filme/spiele usw damit nicht gut - es hat nur zum thema bibel gepasst


----------



## McDrake (2. April 2016)

Hmm
Immerhin sind wir zur Abwechslung mal bei der Bibel angekommen, ohne dass das Wort "Nazi" im Thread vorkam.


Ja, ich gebe zu, dass ich beim Thema (Raub) Kopien bissl engstirnig bin...Berufskrankheit.

Bin mir aber eben auch nichr so sicher wie viele von den 'ich lads runter, wenns gut ist, kauf ichs'-Leuten es gibt.


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2016)

Biste in Video / Audio Branche tätig Mcdrake ?


----------



## McDrake (2. April 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Biste in Video / Audio Branche tätig Mcdrake ?


War bis vor zwei Jahren in Multimedia (Musik, Film, Games) tätig.
Zuletzt Einkauf im Gamesektor.
Insgesamt 15 Jahre mit vielen Hochs und Tiefs. 
[emoji1]


----------



## MichaelG (2. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Mir soll mal ein Richter erklären wo der Unterschied ist. Ich zieh mir Musik aus dem Radio, was ja erlaubt ist, ich zieh mir Musik aus dem Internet (wo ich ja auch schon (versteckte) Gebühren für zahlen muss), das ist verboten.
> In beiden Fällen nicht ganz toll für den Interpreten, aber in der einen Sache ist es erlaubt, in der anderen Sache spricht man von Raubkopie. Verstehe wer will die Gesetzgebung.



Der Unterschied ist doch eigentlich offensichtlich. Es wurde damals Technik verwendet um von Sender aus dem VHS-Recorder oder den ersten DVD-Recordern das Aufnahmesignal zu geben (VPS). Das war kein Knacken eines Kopierschutzes durch eine Hinterhofklitsche, kein Umgehen einer User-Prohibition sondern hochoffiziell unter vielen Sendern so abgestimmt und technisch sogar von denen mit dem implementierten VPS-System unterstützt. Ergo kompletter Support.

Das war also in den Fällen höchst legal. Weil eben exakt von den Sendern so gewollt. Auch daß z.B. Sender wie die Sky-Sender z.B. explizit erlauben Aufnahmen von TV-Sendungen auf die von denen ebenfalls zur Verfügung gestellte verschlüsselte Festplatten zu machen um diese später anzusehen. Da gibts sogar die Funktion Serienaufnahmen für z.B. 1 komplette Staffel nur 1 x zu aktivieren und jede Folge der Serie wird aufgezeichnet und bedarf nicht eines extra "anklickens" für die Aufnahmen der Folgen 2, 3,  4 und ff.

Bei HD-Sendern des Free-TV sieht das wiederum anders aus. Da sagen die Sender halt "Nö, wollen wir nicht". Punkt aus die Maus. Umgeht man das wäre das verboten. Da bleibt nur die Aufzeichnungen vom "Nicht-HD"-Parallelsender in dann eben schlechterer Bildqualität, sofern vorhanden. In wieweit das dann verboten ist sich z.B. einen Film der im Nachtprogramm z.B. auf RTL oder was weiß ich noch läuft auf die Sky-Festplatte vom Nicht-HD-RTL zu speichern um ihn später anzusehen, wenn man Zeit dazu hat könnte man diskutieren (wo es bei RTL HD verboten ist aber bei RTL NON HD jederzeit möglich). Aber auch nur das. Aber es ist keinerlei Umgehung eines Kopierschutzes der Fall. Die Weiterverbreitung wird durch die verschlüsselte Festplatte effektiv verhindert und deren Aufnahmekapazität ist eh begrenzt. Du kannst die Festplatte nicht einmal an einen anderen Receiver andocken ohne daß diese sich nach dem Anschließen automatisch selbst formatiert. Das gleiche gilt übrigens für jeden SAT-Receiver mit externer oder integrierter Festplatte.

Das gleiche galt auch für Radiosender die sogar Hinweise gegeben haben wann man auf Rec. drücken soll und es wurde auch nicht reingeplappert. Das waren hoch offiziell geduldete und geförderte Mitschnitte.

Bei gerippten Filmen im Netz handelt es sich hingegen glasklar um Raubkopien für die Vorher der Kopierschutz geknackt/umgangen wurde. Das ist definitiv illegal.


----------



## Frullo (3. April 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hätte der Produzent / Publisher dann nicht auch ein moralisches Anrecht darauf, dass du die DVD öfter kaufst?
> Ich mein, wenn eine ganze Familie den Film schaut, kanns doch gar nicht sein, dass du nur einmal zahlst?



Hast recht, jeder sollte genau 1 mal zahlen, wenn er sich was neu ansieht - danach sollte er höchstens noch einen Zuschlag für den "Upgrade" zahlen. Da ich mir SW7 also mit der ganzen Family angesehen habe, wie viel Zuschlag soll ich denn noch für den Upgrade auf DVD zahlen?


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hast recht, jeder sollte genau 1 mal zahlen, wenn er sich was neu ansieht - danach sollte er höchstens noch einen Zuschlag für den "Upgrade" zahlen. Da ich mir SW7 also mit der ganzen Family angesehen habe, wie viel Zuschlag soll ich denn noch für den Upgrade auf DVD zahlen?



Und wie willst Du das praktisch realisieren? Kinoschein im Mediamarkt hinlegen? Oder Dein Nexflix-Verhalten katalogisieren lassen?


----------



## Worrel (3. April 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wie willst Du das praktisch realisieren? Kinoschein im Mediamarkt hinlegen? Oder Dein Nexflix-Verhalten katalogisieren lassen?


Wo ist das Problem?

a) Kinokarte = Rabattschein beim Kauf in teilnehmenden Media-Märkten
b) Rabattcode zum Einkaufen bei Amazon/Netflix 
c) Registrierung + Rückerstattung übers Konto/Einkaufsmöglichkeit beim Publisher selber
d) DVD/BR wird im Kino mit der Kinokarte als Kombipaket ausgehändigt
e) Rabatt für das Kombipaket inkl. Hinzufügen zum Ultraviolet Account ggfalls erst in Zukunft verfügbar
f) Gutscheincode für sofortige Verfügbarkeit bei Sky
g) Kombination mit Sammelaktionen wie diesen Star Wars Sechsecke (inkl Sammelalbum) letztens bei REWE. Für Kinokarte + irgendwas Gesammeltes bekommt man den Film dann günstiger und früher als zum offiziellen DVD/BR Release.

Die eindeutige Zuordnung läuft über einen einzigartigen Code auf jeder Kinokarte.


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2016)

Aufwand erhöht sich im Gegensatz zu sinkenden Einnahmen. Für die Filmindustrie ergo vollkommen uninteressant.


----------



## Worrel (3. April 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aufwand erhöht sich im Gegensatz zu sinkenden Einnahmen. Für die Filmindustrie ergo vollkommen uninteressant.


Hui, das ist ja so unglaublich viel Aufwand, bei der Abgabe der Kinokarte (dabei bräuchte dann zB gar kein Code drauf zu sein) im Media Murks einen Rabatt abzuziehen. 
Oder dem Kunden an der Kinokasse einen automatisch generierten Code in die Hand zu drücken.

Und wer sagt denn, daß es bei entsprechender Gestaltung/PR nicht gar zu einem Umsatzplus kommen würde?


----------



## McDrake (3. April 2016)

Und wie kommt MM & co die Gutschrift wieder von Disney?
Und jeder Publisher hat dann noch sein eigenes System, etc...


----------



## Frullo (3. April 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wie willst Du das praktisch realisieren? Kinoschein im Mediamarkt hinlegen? Oder Dein Nexflix-Verhalten katalogisieren lassen?



Worrel hat einige hervorragende Ideen aufgezeigt, welche zusätzlich eine Kundenbindung ermöglichen würden. Klar kannst Du dann die DVD nicht in jedem x-beliebigen Laden für weniger Geld haben. Logisch kannst Du den Rabatt nicht für jedes Kino anfordern. Aber diejenigen Betriebe die bei dieser Kette mitmachen würden, würden voneinander profitieren. Aufwändig? Durchaus - bis die Infrastruktur steht. Danach ist der Betriebsaufwand nur noch der Strom, der durch den Rechner fliesst und die Transaktionen miteinander abstimmt. 

Eigentlich will ich nur eines sagen: Raubkopien kann man auf unterschiedliche Weise begegnen: 

Man kann versuchen, drakonische Gesetze zu erlassen - wie sich aber gezeigt hat, ist das oftmals ein (PR-)Schuss nach hinten.
Man kann umständliche Kopierschutzmassnahmen anwenden, welche nur allzu oft vor allem eine Gängelung des zahlenden Kunden sind, mit denen sich der Pirat nicht herumschlagen muss.

Man kann aber auch dem Kunden einen Mehrwert bieten, den er oder sie durch eine Raubkopie nicht erhält. Einen Gang ins Kino kann man nicht Raubkopieren - da ist es das Erlebnis das zählt, genauso wie wenn man ins Theater geht. Wie wäre es z.B., wenn man einer DVD einen Code hinzufügt, durch welchen man in einen Chat-Kanal gelangt, bei dem man Fragen an die Stars und Crew eines Filmes stellen kann? Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass bei tausenden von Leuten die in einen solchen Chat-Kanal kämen die Chance trotz allem gering wäre, dass gerade die eigene Frage vom Star oder Crewmitglied beantwortet wird - trotzdem wäre es ein zusätzlicher Anreiz. 

Man sollte immer das verkaufen, was selten ist - und im Grunde genommen hat George Lucas und nun Disney das schon seit jeher getan:

Die Star Wars Filme sind im Prinzip nichts anderes als überlange (aber coole!) Werbefilme für Star Wars-Merchandise.


----------



## Worrel (3. April 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und wie kommt MM & co die Gutschrift wieder von Disney?


"Hier habt ihr 200 DVD/BRs von Film X. Für jede Kinokarte, die ihr uns in Mengen von Vielfachen von 50  schickt, bekommt ihr auf die nächste Bestellung einen Rabatt von <Anzahl Kinokarten * X Euro>"




> Und jeder Publisher hat dann noch sein eigenes System, etc...


Was interessiert bei einer Diskussion über die Machbarkeit eines solchen Systems bei einem konkreten Film was andere Publisher (nicht) machen?
Die Frage war doch:
_"Und wie willst Du das praktisch realisieren?"_
Dafür habe ich mehrere Möglichkeiten genannt. Die verschiedene Vor- und Nachteile für verschiedene Beteiligte beinhalten. 

Daß das weder in der einen noch in der anderen Richtung rein von der Machbarkeit her kein Problem darstellt, sieht man übrigens hier und hier.


----------



## McDrake (3. April 2016)

Aus eigener Erfahrung im Detailhandel:
Solange EIN Hersteller mit EINER Aktion was macht, mag das funktionieren. 
Wenn jeder Hersteller / Publisher seine eigene Sache fährt, wirds sehr mühsam mit der Logistik.


----------

